# Where The Hate Comes From



## Mrs. M.

Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!

​
Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.

Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.

What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...



                                                     Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.

Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.

So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?



In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).

Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).

Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.

It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...

Now you know.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

These feminist "women" are disgusting cows, mad at the world and worse yet clueless about it. They were either raised wrong or have some sort of mental issues


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.

One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.


----------



## OldLady

We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."


----------



## Mrs. M.

OldLady said:


> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."


Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.


----------



## Mrs. M.

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.


You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.


----------



## Penelope

Mrs. M. said:


> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.



Is that a sign you made. As a RC I'm am getting really sick of you Christians who think your are holier than thou.  Trump is a disaster and a man who has committed so many adulteries according the words of Jesus, child out of wedlock, compulsive liar and thief, are you out of your mind!!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Penelope said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a sign you made. As a RC I'm am getting really sick of you Christians who think your are holier than thou.  Trump is a disaster and a man who has committed so many adulteries according the words of Jesus, child out of wedlock, compulsive liar and thief, are you out of your mind!!
Click to expand...



You're no Roman Catholic, to begin with you don't have the first clue on Church doctrine, secondly if you were you'd know the Catholics are the original Christians


----------



## Mrs. M.

SassyIrishLass said:


> These feminist "women" are disgusting cows, mad at the world and worse yet clueless about it. They were either raised wrong or have some sort of mental issues


A large segment of these women fighting for the right to murder the unborn are members of Wicca or Satanism.  It's modern human sacrifice to their god of Molech / goddesses, etc.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Mrs. M. said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> These feminist "women" are disgusting cows, mad at the world and worse yet clueless about it. They were either raised wrong or have some sort of mental issues
> 
> 
> 
> A large segment of these women fighting for the right to murder the unborn are members of Wicca or Satanism.  It's modern human sacrifice to their god of Molech / goddesses, etc.
Click to expand...


I just think they are mental whack jobs, they can hide behind any moniker they wish but you have to have something really wrong with you to murder an unborn child.


----------



## OldLady

Mrs. M. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
Click to expand...

Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Penelope said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a sign you made. As a RC I'm am getting really sick of you Christians who think your are holier than thou.  Trump is a disaster and a man who has committed so many adulteries according the words of Jesus, child out of wedlock, compulsive liar and thief, are you out of your mind!!
Click to expand...

It is a sign a pro-abortion person made and it is on the internet.  The Roman Catholics I've seen on this board are all against abortion.   Trump is keeping his word and moving swiftly on his promises to the American people.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

OldLady said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
Click to expand...


The images were the first clue


----------



## Mrs. M.

OldLady said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
Click to expand...

I would suggest that you read the OP before commenting in the future.


----------



## Mrs. M.

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The images were the first clue
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
Click to expand...

No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.


----------



## JakeStarkey

"It is a sign" that no "pro-abortion person made".

The sign was made as a black flag op by an anti-abortionist.


----------



## Mrs. M.

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
Click to expand...

There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies. .
Click to expand...



Yeah they are


----------



## OldLady

Mrs. M. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would suggest that you read the OP before commenting in the future.
Click to expand...

I DID.  Well, I admit I scanned some in the middle.  Leaving now.


----------



## Mrs. M.

OldLady said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would suggest that you read the OP before commenting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID.  Well, I admit I scanned some in the middle.  Leaving now.
Click to expand...

.....and who could blame you?  After all, the gods and goddesses of Wicca / Satanism and every other ism under the sun were not enough to decide the outcome of this presidential election!  Even with all that human help and collusion with the MSM and other criminals on the Clinton payroll, fixing polls, cooking spirit dinners, sacrificing God only knows what or *who* ....... and still?   No victory. 

It's time to abandon the broom and get on board with Jesus Christ!  Don't you think?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
Click to expand...

Did you miss that you misuse terms, Mrs. M.  Murder is a legal term.  Abortion is a medical term.

But let's not hate.

Here are my desires in terms of this topic: no abortions except for the mother's health or such genetic deformations arise that make the baby's life unviable after birth and for pregnancies through rape and or incest.


----------



## Mrs. M.

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you miss that you misuse terms, Mrs. M.  Murder is a legal term.  Abortion is a medical term.
> 
> But let's not hate.
> 
> Here are my desires in terms of this topic: no abortions except for the mother's health or such genetic deformations arise that make the baby's life unviable after birth and for pregnancies through rape and or incest.
Click to expand...


Abortion is a medical term for murder.  Here are my desires on the topic: No abortions.  No exceptions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you miss that you misuse terms, Mrs. M.  Murder is a legal term.  Abortion is a medical term.
> 
> But let's not hate.
> 
> Here are my desires in terms of this topic: no abortions except for the mother's health or such genetic deformations arise that make the baby's life unviable after birth and for pregnancies through rape and or incest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abortion is a medical term for murder.  Here are my desires on the topic: No abortions.  No exceptions.
Click to expand...

Then you are indeed a proponent of murder.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Wrong.  Life belongs in God's hands.   Not yours.  Not mine.  Not Planned Parenthood's.  Life belongs in God's hands alone.  Stop playing God, Jake.


----------



## Penelope

Mrs. M. said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a sign you made. As a RC I'm am getting really sick of you Christians who think your are holier than thou.  Trump is a disaster and a man who has committed so many adulteries according the words of Jesus, child out of wedlock, compulsive liar and thief, are you out of your mind!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a sign a pro-abortion person made and it is on the internet.  The Roman Catholics I've seen on this board are all against abortion.   Trump is keeping his word and moving swiftly on his promises to the American people.
Click to expand...


He has never kept his word. If he said America will pay for a wall to the tune of with a surtax , he would not of been voted in.


----------



## peabody

Voluntary human extinction is preferable to abortion. I will give you that


----------



## Mrs. M.

peabody said:


> Voluntary human extinction is preferable to abortion. I will give you that


Depopulation is just another agenda from hell.  There is plenty of water, land, food enough for everyone.  God didn't "fail to plan" in His creation.  Man failed to "follow the plan" because of greed.  You've taken the bait of Satan on that one.


----------



## peabody

Mrs. M. said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary human extinction is preferable to abortion. I will give you that
> 
> 
> 
> Depopulation is just another agenda from hell.  There is plenty of water, land, food enough for everyone.  God didn't "fail to plan" in His creation.  Man failed to "follow the plan" because of of greed.  You've taken the bait of Satan on that one.
Click to expand...

Your faith is very strong but humans are destroying the planet


----------



## bodecea

Mrs. M. said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> These feminist "women" are disgusting cows, mad at the world and worse yet clueless about it. They were either raised wrong or have some sort of mental issues
> 
> 
> 
> A large segment of these women fighting for the right to murder the unborn are members of Wicca or Satanism.  It's modern human sacrifice to their god of Molech / goddesses, etc.
Click to expand...

Didn't we hear from you during the McMartin Pre-School case years ago/


----------



## bodecea

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
Click to expand...

Wait.....that number keeps going down.....


----------



## JakeStarkey

bodecea said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait.....that number keeps going down.....
Click to expand...

That number should be close to 800,000 from their various reports I read.


----------



## Penelope

Mrs. M. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would suggest that you read the OP before commenting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DID.  Well, I admit I scanned some in the middle.  Leaving now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .....and who could blame you?  After all, the gods and goddesses of Wicca / Satanism and every other ism under the sun were not enough to decide the outcome of this presidential election!  Even with all that human help and collusion with the MSM and other criminals on the Clinton payroll, fixing polls, cooking spirit dinners, sacrificing God only knows what or *who* ....... and still?   No victory.
> 
> It's time to abandon the broom and get on board with Jesus Christ!  Don't you think?
Click to expand...



As far as I know Hillary Clinton never had an abortion, why are you bringing her up.  She cooked spirit dinners what are they?  If Hillary fixed polls she did not do a good enough job, she did win the maj vote.  I think the Pubs fixed the polls by making it more difficult to vote.


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> Abortion is a medical term for murder.



But you don't believe abortion is murder. Nobody does. Only liars say that they think abortion is murder. You're lying in order to push your sick authoritarian control freak agenda.

What, you thought that wasn't obvious?

If I was religious, I'd say you're doing the bidding of Satan, and will therefore burn in hell for all of eternity. Being you are religious, why doesn't that concern you? Remember, Satan will not honor whatever deal you think you've struck with him. You'll burn with all the others who thought they were equal partners with Satan.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you miss that you misuse terms, Mrs. M.  Murder is a legal term.  Abortion is a medical term.
> 
> But let's not hate.
> 
> Here are my desires in terms of this topic: no abortions except for the mother's health or such genetic deformations arise that make the baby's life unviable after birth and for pregnancies through rape and or incest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abortion is a medical term for murder.  Here are my desires on the topic: No abortions.  No exceptions.
Click to expand...



No its not.

You can desire anything at all but in the real world, we don't all get what we want. Grow up and deal with it. 

Fact - your body is yours to control and do with as you wish. There is nothing that will or would give me the right to control your body. Period.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Anyone will prevent abortion under any condition is a potential murderer.


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is a medical term for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't believe abortion is murder. Nobody does. Only liars say that they think abortion is murder. You're lying in order to push your sick authoritarian control freak agenda.
> 
> What, you thought that wasn't obvious?
> 
> If I was religious, I'd say you're doing the bidding of Satan, and will therefore burn in hell for all of eternity. Being you are religious, why doesn't that concern you? Remember, Satan will not honor whatever deal you think you've struck with him. You'll burn with all the others who thought they were equal partners with Satan.
Click to expand...

If you were religious?  You're a pagan witch, aren't you, Ms. Blessed Be?  I'm pretty sure your coven claims Wicca is a "religion" these days, don't they?  If Black Witchcraft is your craft then why are you not calling him Lucifer?  Isn't that what Molech worshippers call him?   For all the spirit cooking, incantations and gatherings that were meant to give your fellow Witch, Hillary Clinton, a clear victory it gave you nothing of the sort.  It goes without saying that Satan has never been God's equal and he certainly isn't an equal to any of God's children.  The servants of God have been given all authority over him and his demons.   Lucifer is under our feet.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you miss that you misuse terms, Mrs. M.  Murder is a legal term.  Abortion is a medical term.
> 
> But let's not hate.
> 
> Here are my desires in terms of this topic: no abortions except for the mother's health or such genetic deformations arise that make the baby's life unviable after birth and for pregnancies through rape and or incest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abortion is a medical term for murder.  Here are my desires on the topic: No abortions.  No exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its not.
> 
> You can desire anything at all but in the real world, we don't all get what we want. Grow up and deal with it.
> 
> Fact - your body is yours to control and do with as you wish. There is nothing that will or would give me the right to control your body. Period.
Click to expand...

MY BODY.  NOT the body of an unborn child in my womb.  My body.  Not someone else's.  No one has the right to abort an unborn child.  I fully understand that many women have done it and I also know God will forgive them for their ignorance in having done such an awful thing but the time has come to educate people to the fact that abortion is murder.  It's not an option.  It's a crime against your own flesh and blood.


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> If you were religious?  You're a pagan witch, aren't you, Ms. Blessed Be?



Of course not. Paganism is just as silly as any other religion.

You have a problem. You're clearly insane.That's why you see pagan demons everywhere.

Has nobody ever broken that news to you before, that you're just nuts?



> I'm pretty sure your coven claims Wicca is a "religion" these days, don't they?  If Black Witchcraft is your craft then why are you not calling him Lucifer?  Isn't that what Molech worshippers call him?   For all the spirit cooking, incantations and gatherings that were meant to give your fellow Witch, Hillary Clinton, a clear victory it gave you nothing of the sort.  It goes without saying that Satan has never been God's equal and he certainly isn't an equal to any of God's children.  The servants of God have been given all authority over him and his demons.


----------



## DarkFury

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you miss that you misuse terms, Mrs. M.  Murder is a legal term.  Abortion is a medical term.
> 
> But let's not hate.
> 
> Here are my desires in terms of this topic: no abortions except for the mother's health or such genetic deformations arise that make the baby's life unviable after birth and for pregnancies through rape and or incest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abortion is a medical term for murder.  Here are my desires on the topic: No abortions.  No exceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its not.
> 
> You can desire anything at all but in the real world, we don't all get what we want. Grow up and deal with it.
> 
> Fact - your body is yours to control and do with as you wish. There is nothing that will or would give me the right to control your body. Period.
Click to expand...

*You only want to regulate her body when its carrying a hunting rifle or a protest sign or where she can work or what kind of car to drive. 

So who is really regulating who here idiot? The OP wants to PROTECT human life YOU want to REGULATE it. ONE of the many reasons you want those babies dead in the womb.

They MIGHT hear about God and if they did YOUR power base would shrink. Abortion is the very spear tip of a nations destruction. 55 to 75 MILLION U.S. CITIZENS DEAD.

More then all of the wars put together. Americans lost jobs because YOUR group was killing the future. The need for schools, cars and homes is dropping and that is because YOU killed 55 to 75 MILLION AMERICANS.

Those are the numbers and that is the truth.
Deal with it.

Fury*


----------



## Mrs. M.

peabody said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary human extinction is preferable to abortion. I will give you that
> 
> 
> 
> Depopulation is just another agenda from hell.  There is plenty of water, land, food enough for everyone.  God didn't "fail to plan" in His creation.  Man failed to "follow the plan" because of of greed.  You've taken the bait of Satan on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your faith is very strong but humans are destroying the planet
Click to expand...

Did God create the planet for mankind or mankind for the planet, Peabody?


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were religious?  You're a pagan witch, aren't you, Ms. Blessed Be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course not. Paganism is just as silly as any other religion.
> 
> You have a problem. You're clearly insane.That's why you see pagan demons everywhere.
> 
> Has nobody ever broken that news to you before, that you're just nuts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure your coven claims Wicca is a "religion" these days, don't they?  If Black Witchcraft is your craft then why are you not calling him Lucifer?  Isn't that what Molech worshippers call him?   For all the spirit cooking, incantations and gatherings that were meant to give your fellow Witch, Hillary Clinton, a clear victory it gave you nothing of the sort.  It goes without saying that Satan has never been God's equal and he certainly isn't an equal to any of God's children.  The servants of God have been given all authority over him and his demons.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm not the one hanging out with the witches of USMB and telling others, "Blessed be'... That would be you, Mamooth.  If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, quacks like a duck......... it's a duck, dear.


----------



## Mrs. M.

bodecea said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The far right cries because the left is giving it back in spades.
> 
> One side cannot practice the devil's way, as it did the right, for many years, then act stunned and affronted they are treated tit for tat.
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't.  Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side.  Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it.  Eternally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one is protesting the right to murder babies.  God knows all of his own, Mrs. M., not you not ever.  My decision is to support pro-birth wherever possible, but the final choice is always the mother's and never yours.  Your way is that of Satan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were approximately 500,000 people in Washington protesting for the right to murder babies on January 21st in Washington.  Did you miss that?  Murder is not a choice nor a woman's "right", Jake.  Murder is murder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait.....that number keeps going down.....
Click to expand...


You're right!  It does appear to be going down!


----------



## DarkFury

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is a medical term for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't believe abortion is murder. Nobody does. Only liars say that they think abortion is murder. You're lying in order to push your sick authoritarian control freak agenda.
> 
> What, you thought that wasn't obvious?
> 
> If I was religious, I'd say you're doing the bidding of Satan, and will therefore burn in hell for all of eternity. Being you are religious, why doesn't that concern you? Remember, Satan will not honor whatever deal you think you've struck with him. You'll burn with all the others who thought they were equal partners with Satan.
Click to expand...

*How about YOU define the term/word murder? *


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> I'm not the one hanging out with the witches of USMB and telling others, "Blessed be'... That would be you, Mamooth.



Um ... wow. Sure thing.



> If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, quacks like a duck......... it's a duck, dear.



Which is how we know you're just crazy.

So, aside from Molech, what other pagan demons have you seen around?


----------



## mamooth

DarkFury said:


> *How about YOU define the term/word murder? *



The unlawful killing of a human being.

As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder.

At least that's how all of humanity has defined it over all of human history. If you're going to overturn that standard, you'll have to come up with a reason beyond "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one hanging out with the witches of USMB and telling others, "Blessed be'... That would be you, Mamooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... wow. Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, quacks like a duck......... it's a duck, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is how we know you're just crazy.
> 
> So, aside from Molech, what other pagan demons have you seen around?
Click to expand...

Answer Dark Fury's question.  How about *you *define the term / word murder?


----------



## skye

Mrs. M. said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the one hanging out with the witches of USMB and telling others, "Blessed be'... That would be you, Mamooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... wow. Sure thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it walks like a duck, talks like a duck, quacks like a duck......... it's a duck, dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is how we know you're just crazy.
> 
> So, aside from Molech, what other pagan demons have you seen around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer Dark Fury's question.  How about *you *define the term / word murder?
Click to expand...



don't feed the beasts Mrs.M. 


it's a waste of time


----------



## mamooth

Skye, Darkfury, do you see pagan demons too?


----------



## skye

mamooth said:


> Skye, Darkfury, do you see pagan demons too?



Have you got fever? a high temperature?

because you are sick!


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about YOU define the term/word murder? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unlawful killing of a human being.
> 
> As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder.
> 
> At least that's how all of humanity has defined it over all of human history. If you're going to overturn that standard, you'll have to come up with a reason beyond "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".
Click to expand...

Babies are not human beings?  A babies heart starts beating on the 18th day after conception.  You're talking about a human being.  That is a scientific fact.  Not a because we say so........

The truth is that abortion is just another form of human sacrifice to Molech and those who are most vociferous in defending abortion and denying it is murder have serious moral issues that should be called into question.


----------



## DarkFury

mamooth said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about YOU define the term/word murder? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The unlawful killing of a human being.
> 
> As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder.
> 
> At least that's how all of humanity has defined it over all of human history. If you're going to overturn that standard, you'll have to come up with a reason beyond "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".
Click to expand...

*The term is MURDER you idiot. MURDER has many forms and NOT all human. In order to murder you have to kill a LIVING thing. Could be a bug a tree or a human being. MURDER is the killing of a LIVING thing.

" Wow, your stupid is just pouring tonight...."As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder."   You have a LINK to show that zygotes,embryos and fetuses do NOT have a HUMAN DNA code? Can YOU show a link where any human mother has EVER given birth to anything linked to ANOTHER species?

How many of you liberals got apes in YOUR linage? Come on, be honest. How many of you have apes/chimps in your family?  *


----------



## peabody

Mrs. M. said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary human extinction is preferable to abortion. I will give you that
> 
> 
> 
> Depopulation is just another agenda from hell.  There is plenty of water, land, food enough for everyone.  God didn't "fail to plan" in His creation.  Man failed to "follow the plan" because of of greed.  You've taken the bait of Satan on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your faith is very strong but humans are destroying the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did God create the planet for mankind or mankind for the planet, Peabody?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. I might be agnostic so I can't really say


----------



## mamooth

DarkFury said:


> *The term is MURDER you idiot. MURDER has many forms and NOT all human.
> 
> In order to murder you have to kill a LIVING thing. Could be a bug a tree or a human being. MURDER is the killing of a LIVING thing.*



So, you're equating abortion with stepping on a bug.

Thanks for proving my point, that pro-lifers don't see abortion as a big deal.

Any other linguistic tricks you'd like to pull and see backfire on you?
*



			" Wow, your stupid is just pouring tonight...."As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder."   You have a LINK to show that zygotes,embryos and fetuses do NOT have a HUMAN DNA code?
		
Click to expand...

*Oh, you're a eugenicist. Why didn't you say so? All hail the superior human DNA!

To the moral people, DNA has nothing to do with personhood. We knew what people were long before we knew what DNA was.

Tell us, what happens when you decide someone's DNA isn't up to par? Do you declare them to be subhuman? Untermenschen, that is.
*



			Can YOU show a link where any human mother has EVER given birth to anything linked to ANOTHER species?
		
Click to expand...

*Acorns aren't oak trees, dummy. Caterpillars aren't butterflies. Zygotes aren't people. That's freakin' obvious. Specks are not people. See? Speck. Person. Speck. Person. Different things. My cat knows specks aren't people, and she has a brain the size of a walnut. Only liars and crazy people say specks are people. Mrs. M is a crazy person. What you are remains to be seen.
*



			How many of you liberals got apes in YOUR linage? Come on, be honest. How many of you have apes/chimps in your family?
		
Click to expand...

*Nobody has such a lineage, silly, as humans aren't descended from apes or chimps.


----------



## Mrs. M.

peabody said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voluntary human extinction is preferable to abortion. I will give you that
> 
> 
> 
> Depopulation is just another agenda from hell.  There is plenty of water, land, food enough for everyone.  God didn't "fail to plan" in His creation.  Man failed to "follow the plan" because of of greed.  You've taken the bait of Satan on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your faith is very strong but humans are destroying the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did God create the planet for mankind or mankind for the planet, Peabody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. I might be agnostic so I can't really say
Click to expand...


I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mrs. M. said:


> You are either on God's side or you aren't. Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side. Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it. Eternally.


So, you don't agree with your fellow Anti-Choice poster?



Chuz Life said:


> Religion doesn't have shit to do with the abortion issue.
> 
> Anyone on either side who brings religion into it is only wasting time. Theirs and everybody else's.




.

.


----------



## DarkFury

mamooth said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The term is MURDER you idiot. MURDER has many forms and NOT all human.
> 
> In order to murder you have to kill a LIVING thing. Could be a bug a tree or a human being. MURDER is the killing of a LIVING thing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're equating abortion with stepping on a bug.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point, that pro-lifers don't see abortion as a big deal.
> 
> Any other linguistic tricks you'd like to pull and see backfire on you?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> " Wow, your stupid is just pouring tonight...."As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder."   You have a LINK to show that zygotes,embryos and fetuses do NOT have a HUMAN DNA code?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, you're a eugenicist. Why didn't you say so? All hail the superior human DNA!
> 
> To the moral people, DNA has nothing to do with personhood. We knew what people were long before we knew what DNA was.
> 
> Tell us, what happens when you decide someone's DNA isn't up to par? Do you declare them to be subhuman? Untermenschen, that is.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Can YOU show a link where any human mother has EVER given birth to anything linked to ANOTHER species?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Acorns aren't oak trees, dummy. Caterpillars aren't butterflies. Zygotes aren't people. That's freakin' obvious. Specks are not people. See? Speck. Person. Speck. Person. Different things. My cat knows specks aren't people, and she has a brain the size of a walnut. Only liars and crazy people say specks are people. Mrs. M is a crazy person. What you are remains to be seen.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you liberals got apes in YOUR linage? Come on, be honest. How many of you have apes/chimps in your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nobody has such a lineage, silly, as humans aren't descended from apes or chimps.
Click to expand...

*"To the moral people, DNA has nothing to do with personhood. We knew what people were long before we knew what DNA was."

YOUR argument fails yet again dullard. To define "personhood" REQUIRES a human being, look the word up idiot. Now WHAT DNA strand PROMOTES life of a human? You can give it whatever b#llsh#t term you want but its HUMAN and THAT is REQUIRED for "personhood".*


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't. Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side. Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it. Eternally.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't agree with your fellow Anti-Choice poster?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion doesn't have shit to do with the abortion issue.
> 
> Anyone on either side who brings religion into it is only wasting time. Theirs and everybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Chuz Life

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't. Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side. Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it. Eternally.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't agree with your fellow Anti-Choice poster?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion doesn't have shit to do with the abortion issue.
> 
> Anyone on either side who brings religion into it is only wasting time. Theirs and everybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I do have a job and a life outside of USMB, Derpstain.

I do completely disagree about the need use religion or to bring religion into the debate. Absolutely! 

So. . .

What?


----------



## mamooth

DarkFury said:


> *Y*OUR argument fails yet again dullard. To define "personhood" REQUIRES a human being, look the word up idiot.



Good so far.



> Now WHAT DNA strand PROMOTES life of a human?



I don't know. That's your eugenics-based argument, so don't ask me to explain it.

You need to explain to us, in detail, exactly what "human DNA" is, without using a circular argument ("Human DNA is the DNA that humans have"). As you're the one claiming it defines personhood, you better able to tell us exactly what it is, with a very strict scientific definition. That is, which genes are required on which chromosomes, and how much variation is allowed before you define the unfortunate being with the inferior DNA as untermenschen.



> You can give it whatever b#llsh#t term you want but its HUMAN and THAT is REQUIRED for "personhood".



And again, we knew what a person was long before we knew what DNA was. That conclusively demonstrates your "DNA defines personhood" claim is bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Murder is a legal term, not a moral one.

Abortion is not murder.  It is a medical term.

Anyone who forces a woman to carry a baby until the woman dies because of it is a principal to murder.


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> Babies are not human beings?  You're delusional.



Of course babies are human beings. Who told you otherwise? But then, babies are born. That's the definition of "human being" or "person" that all of humanity has used over all of human history, "human, born and alive".



> A babies heart starts beating on the 18th day after conception.



Hilarious fiction. Who feeds you this nonsense? And why does a heart matter? After all, the cow I ate had a heart. Which is why the PETA freaks say I'm a murderer. You pro-lifers sound exactly like the PETA freaks. You make up a loopy definition of "person", just so you can accuse others of being murderers. I have trouble telling pro-lifers and PETA freaks apart, so I often refer to them as PETA/pro-life.



> You're talking about a human being.  That is a scientific fact.  Not a because we say so........



 "Human being" is not a scientific definition. Never has been. It's a social and legal definition. Your pretending it's scientific is some fine PC historical revisionism.



> The truth is that abortion is just another form of human sacrifice to Molech and those who are most vociferous in defending abortion and denying it is murder have serious moral issues that should be called into question.



Ruh-roh. Crazy lady is seeing pagan demons again.


----------



## Synthaholic

Chuz Life said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either on God's side or you aren't. Protesting for the right to murder babies is the devil's side. Your decision and you'll be living with the consequences of it. Eternally.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you don't agree with your fellow Anti-Choice poster?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Religion doesn't have shit to do with the abortion issue.
> 
> Anyone on either side who brings religion into it is only wasting time. Theirs and everybody else's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do have a job and a life outside of USMB, Derpstain.
> 
> I do completely disagree about the need use religion or to bring religion into the debate. Absolutely!
> 
> So. . .
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

The crickets weren't for you, dope.


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Babies are not human beings?  You're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course babies are human beings. Who told you otherwise? But then, babies are born. That's the definition of "human being" or "person" that all of humanity has used over all of human history, "human, born and alive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A babies heart starts beating on the 18th day after conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious fiction. Who feeds you this nonsense? And why does a heart matter? After all, the cow I ate had a heart. Which is why the PETA freaks say I'm a murderer. You pro-lifers sound exactly like the PETA freaks. You make up a loopy definition of "person", just so you can accuse others of being murderers. I have trouble telling pro-lifers and PETA freaks apart, so I often refer to them as PETA/pro-life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about a human being.  That is a scientific fact.  Not a because we say so........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Human being" is not a scientific definition. Never has been. It's a social and legal definition. Your pretending it's scientific is some fine PC historical revisionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that abortion is just another form of human sacrifice to Molech and those who are most vociferous in defending abortion and denying it is murder have serious moral issues that should be called into question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruh-roh. Crazy lady is seeing pagan demons again.
Click to expand...


You are claiming an unborn baby is not a baby but any sonogram will prove you wrong and you know it.  You simply cannot be honest, Mamooth, which is something I find prevalent with the "blessed be" crowd...

Your reasoning as to why a heart beat does not matter is the height of hypocrisy considering that you have just argued with Dark Fury over the definition of killing!  Now this?  You do realize your argument has not a single leg to stand on, don't you?

As to seeing demons?  I'm not seeing demons but I do see someone who is thoroughly demon possessed and seems to not realize the danger they are in.  Hell is real and if you do not turn from your wicked ways and seek the Lord with all of your heart you will eventually find yourself there.

As to the your denial that abortion is a form of human sacrifice (or murder) I will give you this information to read and educate yourself with.  It will also give others here who are reading the opportunity to see what is motivating the diabolical minds of some who protest for the right to continue the bloodshed of babies throughout this land.

Massacre of Innocence

By Eric Holmberg

IN FOCUSING ON THE SUBJECT OF ABORTION, much has been contended from a medical and social perspective. But when we pull the lid off and look at abortion from a spiritual perspective, the implications are far more profound and staggering.

The Bible tells us: "Our battle is not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in the heavenly places" (Ephesians 6:12).

Our enemy in fighting abortion is not the abortionist, the courts or those who are advocating for abortion rights. Our enemy is the one who was a murderer from the beginning - Satan and the spiritual forces under his command.

Throughout history, certain pagan cultures have sacrificed human infants to demons as a part of a complicated ritual in return for favors asked of them.

Few of those involved in abortion today are consciously engaging in child sacrifice, although that is precisely what abortion is - the sacrifice of a human life for the convenience or needs of others. In that respect, it is no less barbaric than the human sacrifice practiced to ensure, for example, a successful harvest. But beyond this, there is a spiritual, satanically inspired dimension that gives frightening realism to abortion's identification with literal child sacrifice.

The Bible supports this idea as often we see a particular action viewed by God as something of a more overtly occultic nature. Rebellion is called witchcraft; immorality is likened to idolatry; hatred is a kin to murder - thus abortion is child sacrifice.

*The Origins of Child Sacrifice*

To discover the origins of child sacrifice we can examine a key passage of scripture. Genesis 19 gives the account of Lot and his daughters, some of the early ancestors of mankind: "And Lot went up from Zoar and stayed in the mountains and his two daughters with him." Then the first born said to the younger, "Our father is old and there is not a man on earth to come into us after the manner of the earth."

Now it so happens that there were men available just a few miles away geographically. But they meant something different. The "earth" is throughout scripture a symbol of a fallen unregenerate realm. James tells us that there is a wisdom from above that is "pure and peaceable," but that there is a wisdom from below which is "earthly, natural and demonic" (James 3:15,17). In the same way that many modern feminists want men purely on their own terms, Lot's daughters wanted a man in this "manner of the earth."

"So they made their father drink wine that night and laid with him" (Genesis 19:29-38). This was a gross act of rebellion against both their father and God. As a result both daughters had children. The oldest daughter's son was named Moab. His descendents, the Moabites, ultimately became an idolatrousnation that was one of the primary enemies of God's people - Israel.

The youngest daughter's son - Ben Ammi - became the father of the sons of Ammon. 1 Kings 11:7 calls Molech "the detestable idol of the Ammonites." The name Molech in Hebrew means: "to ascend the throne" or, in other words, to usurp God's authority. Leviticus 20:2 tells us that Molech worship involved the sacrifice of one's offspring. While the Ammonites primarily sacrificed post-natal children, it is no coincidence that it is the Ammonites that God condemns in the book of Amos for a particular form of blood-thirstiness:

"For three transgressions of the sons of Ammon, and for four, will I not revoke its punishment, because they have ripped open the pregnant women of Gilead in order to enlarge their borders" (Amos 1:13).

To "enlarge one's borders" is a biblical metaphor applied not just to land, but to extend the boundaries of acceptable human conduct. How common this is still today as we hear cries of - "It's my choice" and - "Keep your religion out of my life."

*Baal and Molech Worship*

"And they built the high places of Baal that are in the valley of Ben-Hinnom, to cause their sons and their daughters to pass through the fire to Molech" (Jeremiah 32:35).

"They have built also the high places of Baal, to burn their sons as offering to Baal" (Jeremiah 19:5).

Here the Bible implies what modern archaeologists and anthropologists have recently discovered: that Molech and Baal represent the same pagan god. The wife of Baal is Asherah and the wife of Molech is Ashteroth. Asherah and Ashteroth represent the same fertility goddess. This demon was known to the Greeks as Aphrodite; to the Egyptians as Isis; and to the Phoenicians as Tanet.

The ancient city of Carthage was the capital of the Phoenician empire. Their civilization was advanced culturally and highly educated. But recent archaeological expeditions have revealed its most notable feature - the high incidence of child sacrifice. Archaeological relics have been uncovered, such as the altars on which children were sacrificed and stone markers, which marked the burial place of the remains. Stone carvings on the markers depict children who were sacrificed. Clay jars were used to hold the remains. Entire burial grounds full of these slaughtered children have been uncovered.

As barbaric as this sounds, we must remember that this is precisely what we do through abortion. With one obvious exception - today we don't honor or bury the children we kill.

Archaeologists have established that the primary deity that they children were sacrificed to was the goddess Tanet, the name being a regional representation of the more universal Ashteroth.

The typical rationalist would attribute these rites to superstition and would suggest that science and intellectual advancement would cause this type of unfortunate behavior to lessen and finally cease. But archaeologists have discovered that over Carthage's history, the incident of child sacrifice, even in the face of considerable intellectual advances, actually increased until it suddenly stopped.

And how did it stop? When God judged Carthage. Roman armies invaded and suddenly destroyed the entire civilization. The stark ruins of Carthage are a testimony that God is not mocked. 

We have to ask ourselves: How far are we from a judgment for our own abortion holocaust?


----------



## Mrs. M.

The information below defines what is behind the rebellion that we are witnessing from God hating / man hating feminists who are chanting, "The future is female," My body, my rights"..... and believe it is their right to choose whether or not another human being (the unborn child in the womb) has the right to live or die.  It's called rebellion and abortion is a modern day form of Molech worship /human sacrifice. 

Abortion is murder.  Those who persist in it shall find themselves in hell one day. Who knows?  It could be today! There are no guarantees for today, tomorrow or next year.  You could take a nap today and never wake up.  That should be a sobering thought for some of the readers here today. 
*
Battling Witchcraft*

Biblically, witchcraft is linked to rebellion - specifically, rebellion against God's authority. This can be heard in the feminist chant: "Not the church, not the state, women must decide our fate!" It is true that the state should have minimal say in deciding anyone's fate - male or female. But the the state's intrusion into a woman's fate in forbidding abortion, is infinitesimally small compared to the abortifier's decision that the unborn child's fate should be death. But the Church, as God's representative in the earth, should assist in deciding the fate of all those who desire to do God's will. The only alternative is to "choose one's own fate" or one's own will. And this is rebellion - the foundation of all witchcraft.

When we consider the word "witchcraft," one Bible personality comes to mind - Jezebel. In 1 Kings 18:19, Elijah the prophet of God mentions Jezebel along with some of the deities we know about. He asks to see "the 450 prophets of Baal and the 400 prophets of Asherah who eat at Jezebel's table." Jezebel represents the corrupting influence of witchcraft.

Jesus spoke to the Church of Thyatira about another Jezebel: "But I have one thing against you, that you tolerate that woman Jezebel who calls herself a prophetess and she teaches and leads my bond servants astray so that they commit acts of immortality and eat things sacrificed to idols" (Revelation 2:20).

This admonition cuts to the heart of the Church in America. "One of the Religious Left's premier organizations is the Religious Coalition for Abortion Rights. RCAR is a hardline supporter of federally funded abortions and the Freedom of Choice Act. RCAR represents groups of liberal Presbyterians, Episcopalians, Lutherans, Brethren, Moravians, Jews, Humanists, and Unitarians."2

Truly, the Church in America and much of the world has become the modern equivalent of the Church of Thyatira. Jezebel has been tolerated and even ordained.

God's command is that we "repent of her deeds" and drive Jezebel out of the Church and from our nation. To help us understand the magnitude of the battle which this represents, the prophet Malachi announces that God will send the prophet Elijah before the great and terrible day of the Lord. 400 years later, Jesus connects John the Baptist with the ministry of Elijah.

The distinguishing feature of both Elijah and John's lives was their boldness in confronting wickedness and their command to repent. Scripture calls this ministry "Preparing the Way of the Lord." In the same way that Elijah confronted the wicked rulers of his time, in the same way that John prepared the way for the advent of Christ, so God's man in the earth, the Church, will prepare the way for the ultimate return of the Lord.

There are many ways in which the Church has been called to "prepare the way" - the most notable being the Great Commission - to go into all the world and preach the gospel. But just as Jezebel was Elijah's greatest challenge, we too, must confront and defeat the forces of witchcraft that have manifested through abortion. And just as Elijah was almost defeated by Jezebel and John was killed by the witchcraft of Herod's wife, we must also realize that this battle is a deadly one. There can be no victory without the radical commitment to fight witchcraft.

*Spiritual Warfare*

The spiritual pattern which has led us to America's abortion holocaust is thus summarized: the demons gained a foothold in the earth through the incestuous acts of Lot's daughters. Their descendents, the Ammonites, became possessed and worshipped this spirit (identified variously as Molech or Baal) through child sacrifice. The god-goddess pairs of Baal-Asherah and Molech-Ashteroth were worshipped throughout the ancient pagan world as a part of a widespread "Mother Earth" cult. In seventeenth-century France, the goddess resurfaced as Ashteroth. And finally, Ashteroth became Aphrodite and resurfaced in a new 20th century feminist spirituality. And its no coincidence that abortion - today's form of child sacrifice - came right along with it.

It is important today to note the historic rationale of those who in ancient times offered up their own children to idols - that the sacrifice of blood rejuvenated and strengthened the deity to whom it was dedicated at the same time binding him to the offerer of the sacrifice. In other words, when they sacrificed their children to an idol, they became spiritual slaves to the demon it represented. Even more frightening was the effect upon the spirit - greater power was released through the outpouring of innocent blood.

This principle is borne out in scripture. In 2 Kings 3:26,27, one of the descendents of Lot's daughters, the King of Moab, was about to face certain defeat at the hands of the Israelites. To prevent this from happening, he offered up his oldest son as a sacrifice. The fact that it was a burnt offering tells us that it was undoubtedly made to Baal, Molech or Ashteroth. What is sobering is that it worked: the Moabites defeated the Israelites.

The spiritual heritage of the Moabites and the Ammonites is passed down to our own day through abortion. Today the church is fighting against those same spiritual forces for the very survival of our nation. Without all out spiritual warfare, what are our chances of victory when the demons' lust is being gorged on the blood of not just one, but 1.5 million children killed each year?

The land that God chose to bring His people into after their long captivity in Egypt was filled with nations that practiced child sacrifice. And what was his commandment to Israel? "When you cross over the Jordan into the land of Canaan, then shall you drive out all the inhabitants of the land before you. And destroy all their molten images and demolish all their high places" (Joshua 33:51,52).

This scripture provides a model for our response to child sacrifice in our era. The Old Testament is not just a collection of stories, but provides temporal examples of what we must accomplish in the spiritual realm. In the same way, for example, that the people of God, Israel, followed a man named Joshua into the promised land, so the Church, spiritual Israel, follows a man named Joshua, or Yeshua (Jesus), into the land of promise. Everything that the Israelites underwent has a direct New Covenant application. In this passage, God commands His people, past and present, to destroy all idolatry.

How do we accomplish this in light of the New Covenant? Should we, like the ancient Israel, begin to attack the individuals responsible for the idolatry? Of course not. "Our battle is not against flesh and blood" (Ephesians 6:12).

In Old Testament times, the Holy Spirit had not yet been given in the way hat we experience Him today. Man had neither the anointing nor the authority to confront the demonic powers directly. In order to defeat the forces of wickedness, their was no recourse except to destroy the people through whom those forces acted.

But with the coming of Jesus, the whole scenario changed. For the first time we see a man directly confronting the spiritual forces of darkness. In Luke 11:20, Jesus even defines this as one of the primary signs that the kingdom of God has come into this world: "But if I cast out demons by the finger of God, then the kingdom of God has come upon you." At last God's people could direct their efforts to the real problem: the spiritual realm. Instead of destroying his human adversaries, they could begin to love them and work for their salvation.

Jesus expects His Church to manifest the same authority and power as He did during His life on earth as a man. In Matthew 28:18, Jesus said: "All power and authority has been given to me in heaven and earth." He commanded His disciples to go into all the world wrenching it from the control of Satan and his forces.

In John 14:12, Jesus said: "He who believes in Me, the works that I do shall he do also; and greater works than these shall he do, because I go to the Father." In Mark 16:17, He said: "And these signs will accompany those who have believed: in My name they will cast out demons."

In Luke 7:28, He makes a clear distinction between the realms of power of the Old Covenant and the New Covenant, when He said that of all the Old Covenant prophets, there was none more powerful than John the Baptist, but that now, even the least Christian (this includes even you and me) is greater in power and authority than John.

Immediately after Joshua led Israel into the promised land, they zealously began to obey God's commandment. Often their obedience necessitated the obliteration of entire cities. In the same way, God wants us to be just as committed, just as ruthless as Joshua and his armies in destroying the forces of idolatry on the world. Only now, we are to direct our attention to the real enemy - the spiritual forces of wickedness in heavenly places.

Massacre of Innocence


----------



## Mrs. M.

History and archaeology has shown us that child sacrifice, as with the example of the King of Moab, centered on the first born child. Is it simple irony or coincidence that the majority of children that will face the abortionist's knife in this country are also first born - "set apart for the Lord"?

"You slaughtered my children and offered them up to idols by causing them to pass through the fire. And besides all all your abominations and harlotries, you did not remember the days of your youth when you were naked and bare and squirming in your blood" (Ezekiel 16:21,22).

We would all do well - especially those who are pro-abortion - to remember that we were once naked, bare and dependent on others older than ourselves for the chance to live.

The Israelites chose for the site of their sacrificial rituals, a place called the Valley of the Son of Hinnom. This valley, which still goes by that name today, is just outside of Jerusalem. The Valley of the Son of Hinnom translates into Greek as "Gehenna" - which also the word for hell. It is significant to note that Jesus himself introduced and used this word - one that was fully recognized by the common people of His day as the name of a valley where child sacrifice took place. He used this word to describe the eternal habitation of Satan himself.

In light of this, Jesus' words in Matthew 16:18 become a stirring cry to action for His church to fight abortion: "And upon this rock, I will build My Church and the gates of hell shall not prevail against it." Gates are not offensive weapons but defensive. The gates of hell are erected to protect Satan's kingdom and to keep the Church out. Jesus' use of the word Gehenna clearly substantiates that there is no greater manifestation of hell on earth than the sacrifice of children.

Today, walls - both spiritual and natural - have been erected to protect this so-called "right." Jesus Christ has called and anointed us to tear down those walls and proclaim deliverance to the captives - to "rescue those who are being taken away to the slaughter" (Proverbs 24:11 TLB).

What will you do, as a child of God, to respond in obedience?

Massacre of Innocence

As to the question at the end of this message, there is only one thing to do if you are a child of God.  You must speak up for the innocent who are being slaughtered, butchered with even their body parts being sold on the world market. These babies cannot speak up for themselves.  We must speak up because to be silent is to be complicit. There will surely come a day when every man and woman shall give an account to God for what we have and have not done in His Son's Name.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mamooth said:


> [
> 
> The unlawful killing of a human being.
> 
> *As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings,* abortion is not murder.
> 
> At least that's how all of humanity has defined it over all of human history. If you're going to overturn that standard, you'll have to come up with a reason beyond "BECAUSE I SAY SO!".



Oh? Did you think they were puppies? Lizards?



Fucking leftists, a simple introduction to biology class would destroy your entire world view.

Ah, save for abject ignorance, there would be no left.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mamooth said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The term is MURDER you idiot. MURDER has many forms and NOT all human.
> 
> In order to murder you have to kill a LIVING thing. Could be a bug a tree or a human being. MURDER is the killing of a LIVING thing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're equating abortion with stepping on a bug.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point, that pro-lifers don't see abortion as a big deal.
> 
> Any other linguistic tricks you'd like to pull and see backfire on you?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> " Wow, your stupid is just pouring tonight...."As zygotes/embryos/fetuses are not human beings, abortion is not murder."   You have a LINK to show that zygotes,embryos and fetuses do NOT have a HUMAN DNA code?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh, you're a eugenicist. Why didn't you say so? All hail the superior human DNA!
> 
> To the moral people, DNA has nothing to do with personhood. We knew what people were long before we knew what DNA was.
> 
> Tell us, what happens when you decide someone's DNA isn't up to par? Do you declare them to be subhuman? Untermenschen, that is.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Can YOU show a link where any human mother has EVER given birth to anything linked to ANOTHER species?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Acorns aren't oak trees, dummy. Caterpillars aren't butterflies. Zygotes aren't people. That's freakin' obvious. Specks are not people. See? Speck. Person. Speck. Person. Different things. My cat knows specks aren't people, and she has a brain the size of a walnut. Only liars and crazy people say specks are people. Mrs. M is a crazy person. What you are remains to be seen.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> How many of you liberals got apes in YOUR linage? Come on, be honest. How many of you have apes/chimps in your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Nobody has such a lineage, silly, as humans aren't descended from apes or chimps.
Click to expand...


Abortion is the extrajudicial taking of human life.

If you are too ignorant or too dishonest to grasp this, then vote democrat.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Babies are not human beings?  You're delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course babies are human beings. Who told you otherwise? But then, babies are born. That's the definition of "human being" or "person" that all of humanity has used over all of human history, "human, born and alive".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A babies heart starts beating on the 18th day after conception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hilarious fiction. Who feeds you this nonsense? And why does a heart matter? After all, the cow I ate had a heart. Which is why the PETA freaks say I'm a murderer. You pro-lifers sound exactly like the PETA freaks. You make up a loopy definition of "person", just so you can accuse others of being murderers. I have trouble telling pro-lifers and PETA freaks apart, so I often refer to them as PETA/pro-life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about a human being.  That is a scientific fact.  Not a because we say so........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Human being" is not a scientific definition. Never has been. It's a social and legal definition. Your pretending it's scientific is some fine PC historical revisionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that abortion is just another form of human sacrifice to Molech and those who are most vociferous in defending abortion and denying it is murder have serious moral issues that should be called into question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruh-roh. Crazy lady is seeing pagan demons again.
Click to expand...


The KEWL thing is, we of the educated population can TEST your "ideas." It's really very simple, we extract cell samples from one of your victims, and conduct a test on the deoxyribonucleic acid. Had you attended 3rd grade, you would have learned that this is the blueprint of life. With DNA, we can see whether your victim truly IS human, or if as you claim, not. I assume you think some sort of magic happens when a baby passes through the mystical vagina, yes? Cthulu changes the "blob" into a human baby, right? 

Say, how do you ignorant sots explain ultrasound images? Is this a trick that your lord Cthulu plays on we who lack your faith?


----------



## pillars

Ms. M is Betty Bowers in drag.


----------



## mamooth

Uncensored2008 said:


> The KEWL thing is, we of the educated population can TEST your "ideas." It's really very simple, we extract cell samples from one of your victims, and conduct a test on the deoxyribonucleic acid. Had you attended 3rd grade, you would have learned that this is the blueprint of life. With DNA, we can see whether your victim truly IS human, or if as you claim, not.



Wow, that was stupid.

"All humans are mammals" is not the same things as "all mammals are humans."

"All human beings have human DNA" is not the same thing as "Everything with human DNA is a human being".

You stink at logic, as well as morality. No wonder you're a PETA/pro-lifer.



> I assume you think some sort of magic happens when a baby passes through the mystical vagina, yes? Cthulu changes the "blob" into a human baby, right



Of course not. There's nothing magical about society assigning rights at birth. Or do you think it's magic when society assigns additional rights at age 18?



> Say, how do you ignorant sots explain ultrasound images? Is this a trick that your lord Cthulu plays on we who lack your faith?



Explain them? You want me to tell you how ultrasound works? Curious.

Now, what does ultrasound have to do with personhood, the topic at hand here?

And why are you diverting the issue from your crazy belief that specks are people?

And do you see other pagan demons, as well as Cthulhu? (If you're going to worship him, spell it right, lest he consume you.)


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> It's called rebellion and abortion is a modern day form of Molech worship /human sacrifice.



I hate to break it to you, crazy lady, but Molech is a figment of your imagination. So are all of the pagan demons, and all the angels, and so on.

As far as the Bible goes, it's very clear on abortion. Numbers describes that the punishment for an unfaithful wife is a forced abortion from drinking a potion of "bitter water". The Bible doesn't just okay abortion, it actually mandates it in some cases.


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> You are claiming an unborn baby is not a baby but any sonogram will prove you wrong and you know it.  You simply cannot be honest, Mamooth, which is something I find prevalent with the "blessed be" crowd...



You know I'm not a pagan, but you deliberately lie about it anyways. God doesn't say "it's okay to lie, so long as you lie about liberals." Satan is the lord of lies, and you serve him.



> Your reasoning as to why a heart beat does not matter is the height of hypocrisy considering that you have just argued with Dark Fury over the definition of killing!



Your conclusion is in no way related to your premise. How does me correcting Darkfury on a definition make me a hypocrite because I say a heartbeat has no relation to personhood? Spell it out for us, step by step.



> Now this?  You do realize your argument has not a single leg to stand on, don't you?



I realize you didn't even try to counter it, because you couldn't. You just made up some nonsense and ran from the argument.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mamooth said:


> [
> Wow, that was stupid.
> 
> "All humans are mammals" is not the same things as "all mammals are humans."



And?

All who have human DNA are human, all who vote democrat are mentally retarded.



> "All human beings have human DNA" is not the same thing as "Everything with human DNA is a human being".



So, you think some with Human DNA are what? Turtles? Birds? Telephones?



There is a reason you're a democrat.



> You stink at logic, as well as morality. No wonder you're a PETA/pro-lifer.



I'm certainly not anti-life like you, but I support the death penalty, plan B, and the morning after pill, so probably not pro-life in the derogatory way you intend it.

I'm mostly laughing at the abject ignorance you leftists show.. In our bloodlust, you make the most absurd claims.




> Of course not. There's nothing magical about society assigning rights at birth. Or do you think it's magic when society assigns additional rights at age 18?



Rights?

You made the retarded claim that a "fetus" is not human.

Third grade science would have really helped you in life.



> Explain them? You want me to tell you how ultrasound works? Curious.
> 
> Now, what does ultrasound have to do with personhood, the topic at hand here?
> 
> And why are you diverting the issue from your crazy belief that specks are people?
> 
> And do you see other pagan demons, as well as Cthulhu? (If you're going to worship him, spell it right, lest he consume you.)



Since you seem to think that the unborn are not human, how do you explain those VERY human ultrasound images?

"Personhood" sounds like a Nazi term coined by those who seek to kill the most defenseless in society with impunity.

That would be you ghouls, sparky.

Oh, and if you're not sacrificing infants to Cthulhu, the fictional HP Lovecraft god of chaos, then what DOES drive your blood lust? Greed? Do you have stock in planned parenthood?


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called rebellion and abortion is a modern day form of Molech worship /human sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, crazy lady, but Molech is a figment of your imagination. So are all of the pagan demons, and all the angels, and so on.
> 
> As far as the Bible goes, it's very clear on abortion. Numbers describes that the punishment for an unfaithful wife is a forced abortion from drinking a potion of "bitter water". The Bible doesn't just okay abortion, it actually mandates it in some cases.
Click to expand...


Of course, and you're writing "Blessed Be" ........on your posted comments on USMB Op-eds here must be a figment of our imagination too.  You were very quick to call anyone a fascist who questioned the spirit cooking dinners emails / pedophile code words story busted by Wikileaks as I recall.  In fact you are very quick to dismiss anything that exposes the occult which is a classic response for those Wiccans who style themselves after Gardner / Crowley.  Furthermore, I've never in my life ever heard anyone who was not a pagan witch use the term, Blessed be.  Your words, Mamooth.  Not mine.  Your words.  You wrote them.   Non Pagans do not use that term.  Most folks do not even know what it means. 

Bye now.


----------



## Tilly

OldLady said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we talking about abortion?  I did not know this was an abortion thread.
Click to expand...

There is so much you don't seem to know.


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming an unborn baby is not a baby but any sonogram will prove you wrong and you know it.  You simply cannot be honest, Mamooth, which is something I find prevalent with the "blessed be" crowd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm not a pagan, but you deliberately lie about it anyways. God doesn't say "it's okay to lie, so long as you lie about liberals." Satan is the lord of lies, and you serve him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your reasoning as to why a heart beat does not matter is the height of hypocrisy considering that you have just argued with Dark Fury over the definition of killing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your conclusion is in no way related to your premise. How does me correcting Darkfury on a definition make me a hypocrite because I say a heartbeat has no relation to personhood? Spell it out for us, step by step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this?  You do realize your argument has not a single leg to stand on, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize you didn't even try to counter it, because you couldn't. You just made up some nonsense and ran from the argument.
Click to expand...


Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.  *It's something Wiccans say.  If you are not a Pagan Witch, you're the first non Pagan Witch I've ever seen who has written Blessed be on their posts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mrs. M. said:


> [
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.  *It's something Wiccans say.  If you are not a Pagan Witch, you're the first non Pagan Witch I've ever seen who has written Blessed be on their posts.



Maybe he's saying "blessed bee," meaning an insect that produces a LOT of honey?


----------



## mamooth

Uncensored2008 said:


> All who have human DNA are human,



Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great ....

And yet you murder those helpless haploid humans, you butcher. Your bloodlust is disgusting. You kill by the trillions, but it's still not enough for you.

Then there are the corpses.

The hydatitaform moles.

The cancer cells in a test tube.

And so on. All human beings, by your deranged standards.



> So, you think some with Human DNA are what? Turtles? Birds? Telephones?



Why do you think things with human DNA are turtles? You just keep getting more confused. After all, you're the only one here saying such hilariously stupid things.



> You made the retarded claim that a "fetus" is not human



No, I didn't. You're just making crap up. That happens when people can't debate me.

Oh, I see the problem here. You're a gibbering retard who doesn't grasp the difference between a noun and an adjective. Your whole argument is based on failing basic English grammar.

And why are you putting "fetus" in quotes? Are you saying there's no such thing as a fetus, and everyone is only imagining they exist?



> Since you seem to think that the unborn are not human, how do you explain those VERY human ultrasound images?



But I don't think fetuses are not human. I never said or implied any such thing. Human (noun) and human (adjective) are very different things. Those who passed the third grade would understand that. You don't.



> "Personhood" sounds like a Nazi term coined by those who seek to kill the most defenseless in society with impunity.



PETA freaks tell me the same thing. I don't pay any attention to those wild-eyed control freak losers either.

Speaking of Nazis, Mr. Eugenics, let's talk more about your Nazi adoration of the perfect superior human DNA.

Can you even define what human DNA is? Non-circular definitions only. No "human DNA is the DNA humans have". You need to nail it down, every chromosome and gene laid out. Otherwise, you're just babbling feelgood crap about a concept that you can't even define.

After you do that, when does the DNA testing start? And when someone is found to have imperfect DNA -- maybe not Aryan enough -- how long before you declare them to be untermenschen and ship them off for extermination?


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.*


Let me repeat this for you. I have never used that term on this board. You are lying to everyone's face, loudly and proudly.

If you're not lying, it's easy enough to prove it. There's a search function here. Use it. If you can't find me saying such a thing, then you owe me an apology for lying about me.


----------



## Mrs. M.

So, aside from Molech, what other pagan demons have you seen around?[/QUOTE]
Answer Dark Fury's question.  How about *you *define the term / word murder?[/QUOTE]


don't feed the beasts Mrs.M.


it's a waste of time[/QUOTE]

I see this as spiritual warfare.  There are two types of people in this spiritual battle we are in.  Those who are children of God are  warriors.  Those who are not children of God are prisoners of Satan.  The battle is to pray for them, give them the truth and believe God for that truth to set them free.  Some people do not want to be set free.  They don't realize that there is a day of accounting in which the entire world will know the truth.  They may fool some folks now but when judgment day comes, time will be up and their lies will be exposed to one and all.  Then what?  The bible is clear that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.


----------



## Desperado

SassyIrishLass said:


> These feminist "women" are disgusting cows, mad at the world and worse yet clueless about it. They were either raised wrong or have some sort of mental issues


These are the people that are a real life example of why abortion should be retroactive.


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> The bible is clear that no liar can enter the kingdom of heaven.



Oh dear. You're clearly not getting into heaven.


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.*
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat this for you. I have never used that term on this board.
> 
> So why are you lying by pretending I have?
> 
> If you're not lying, it's easy enough to prove it. There's a search function here. Use it. If you can't find me saying such a thing, then you owe me an apology for lying about me.
Click to expand...

Yes, you did.  It was some time ago and if you think that I am going to waste my time searching all of your writings to find it your crazier than I thought.  I'm not apologizing to you for anything.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.  *It's something Wiccans say.  If you are not a Pagan Witch, you're the first non Pagan Witch I've ever seen who has written Blessed be on their posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's saying "blessed bee," meaning an insect that produces a LOT of honey?
Click to expand...

She wrote Blessed be.  One "e".    Not two.


Uncensored2008 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.  *It's something Wiccans say.  If you are not a Pagan Witch, you're the first non Pagan Witch I've ever seen who has written Blessed be on their posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's saying "blessed bee," meaning an insect that produces a LOT of honey?
Click to expand...

 No, she said, Blessed be with one e.  Here is one post where she is saying blessed be in her comments about something.  As I said before, It's a Wiccan saying and non Pagans do not use the term.  I'm not going to search up every time she wrote blessed be.  One post is enough to establish the fact that she is a liar.  See Post # 11 on the link below.  

The Queen's Rook:  DOJ Blocked Clinton Foundation Probe


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.*
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repeat this for you. I have never used that term on this board. You are lying to everyone's face, loudly and proudly.
> 
> If you're not lying, it's easy enough to prove it. There's a search function here. Use it. If you can't find me saying such a thing, then you owe me an apology for lying about me.
Click to expand...

You're a liar.  It's in Post #11 on this thread.  Read it, Ms. Blessed be.......  that is you writing....blessed be....... 

The Queen's Rook:  DOJ Blocked Clinton Foundation Probe


----------



## Uncensored2008

mamooth said:


> [
> Every sperm is sacred, every sperm is great ....



Well, I guess if that's what floats your boat, not real surprised about it....



> And yet you murder those helpless haploid humans, you butcher. Your bloodlust is disgusting. You kill by the trillions, but it's still not enough for you.
> 
> Then there are the corpses.
> 
> The hydatitaform moles.
> 
> The cancer cells in a test tube.
> 
> And so on. All human beings, by your deranged standards.



You're a leftist, second grade education, IQ in the low double digits, so simple concepts are FAR beyond you.

A human cell is not human life. Why? Well, what you WOULD have learned in 4th grade, had you stuck it out, is that a sperm cell (as delicious as you seem to find it) does not have a circulatory of nervous system.

You see sploogy, smart people called "scientists" defined "life" in corporeal sense as the presence of heart, and brain activity.

A sperm cell doesn't have these, an unborn baby at 6 weeks gestation does.

Again, I don't expect to you understand this. Frankly, I don't expect you to understand why you shouldn't blow your nose on the same tissue you wiped your ass with... 



> Why do you think things with human DNA are turtles? You just keep getting more confused. After all, you're the only one here saying such hilariously stupid things.



You see sploogy, when you make really stupid claims such as that a human fetus is not human, we who are a WHOLE lot smarter than you (and this includes virtually everyone) tend to mock you.

I mean, DO you think an unborn child is a puppy, or a turtle?

Why, or why not?



> No, I didn't. You're just making crap up. That happens when people can't debate me.



Debate you? 

You're far too stupid to debate. I'm mocking you for lacking a knowledge of even third grade biology. 

You're a fucking imbecile, you DO grasp that, right?



> Oh, I see the problem here. You're a gibbering retard who doesn't grasp the difference between a noun and an adjective. Your whole argument is based on failing basic English grammar.
> 
> And why are you putting "fetus" in quotes? Are you saying there's no such thing as a fetus, and everyone is only imagining they exist?



No retard, I put "fetus" in quotes because it was a single element from a collection. You had claimed that "zygote, embryo, fetus" are not human. Now, you're pretty fucking stupid, but the single element is sufficient to demonstrate this.



> But I don't think fetuses are not human. I never said or implied any such thing. Human (noun) and human (adjective) are very different things. Those who passed the third grade would understand that. You don't.



Well, there you go.  



> PETA freaks tell me the same thing. I don't pay any attention to those wild-eyed control freak losers either.
> 
> Speaking of Nazis, Mr. Eugenics, let's talk more about your Nazi adoration of the perfect superior human DNA.
> 
> Can you even define what human DNA is? Non-circular definitions only. No "human DNA is the DNA humans have". You need to nail it down, every chromosome and gene laid out. Otherwise, you're just babbling feelgood crap about a concept that you can't even define.
> 
> After you do that, when does the DNA testing start? And when someone is found to have imperfect DNA -- maybe not Aryan enough -- how long before you declare them to be untermenschen and ship them off for extermination?



Human DNA, sploogy, is the genome associated with the species, homo sapiens, you ridiculous little troll.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mrs. M. said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.  *It's something Wiccans say.  If you are not a Pagan Witch, you're the first non Pagan Witch I've ever seen who has written Blessed be on their posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he's saying "blessed bee," meaning an insect that produces a LOT of honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wrote Blessed be.  One "e".    Not two.
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Let me repeat this for you, Ms. Blessed be...  Non - Pagans do not use that term nor do they write it on message boards as *you have here on USMB.  *It's something Wiccans say.  If you are not a Pagan Witch, you're the first non Pagan Witch I've ever seen who has written Blessed be on their posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe he's saying "blessed bee," meaning an insect that produces a LOT of honey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she said, Blessed be with one e.  Here is one post where she is saying blessed be in her comments about something.  As I said before, It's a Wiccan saying and non Pagans do not use the term.  I'm not going to search up every time she wrote blessed be.  One post is enough to establish the fact that she is a liar.  See Post # 11 on the link below.
> 
> The Queen's Rook:  DOJ Blocked Clinton Foundation Probe
Click to expand...


It was a joke.

I mock Mamooth - for really obvious reasons...


----------



## 12icer

mamooth said:


> Explain them? You want me to tell you how ultrasound works? Curious.
> 
> Now, what does ultrasound have to do with personhood, the topic at hand here?
> 
> And why are you diverting the issue from your crazy belief that specks are people?
> 
> And do you see other pagan demons, as well as Cthulhu? (If you're going to worship him, spell it right, lest he consume you.)




The ultrasound PROVES that ABORTION IS MURDER, and FAR FROM PAINLESS!!! If you vote for a pro abortion candidate YOU ARE A MURDERER. In the case of a Christian voting for a dimshitscum that is pro abortion, THEY ARE without any path to redemption. You are given to take the blood of Jesus Christ to be redeemed. If you vote for a pro abotion candidate then you have NOT taken his gift. Even if you ask for forgivness tere is no way you can ask forgiveness for the baby being MURDERED as your heart stops and your spirit is released. YOU are part of the team that murdered that CHILD.  
As far as the "society setting the standard, BULLSHIT there are only a few countries in this world that allow abortion like this country does, your ideas are a small minority in the world, proving everyone but you and those like you GETS IT. Abortion is the ULTIMATE shirking of RESPONSIBILITY for your actions PERIOD.


----------



## Virginia Mom

I realize everyone has their own opinion, we all have that right.  I believe that Satan rejoices every time a baby is aborted. That picture on here of the woman holding the sign up that reads "free abortion on demand, no apology". O.m.g., it's only free if the abortionist is performing the abortion for free. l pray for the women that have abortions, and feel sorrow for all the slaughtered babies that never had a choice or a chance for a happy life. No one can say all of these aborted babies would have been unwanted (adoption), or abused. I hear these given as some of the reasons for abortion, impossible to have any data on this since the baby is dead.  And don't tell me I'm imposing my will on anyone, abortion is still legal, and I have not forcibly prevented anyone from having an abortion.


----------



## mamooth

12icer said:


> The ultrasound PROVES that ABORTION IS MURDER, and FAR FROM PAINLESS!!!



Don't be so stupid. Early-term fetuses can't feel pain.



> If you vote for a pro abortion candidate YOU ARE A MURDERER.



PETA kooks shriek the same hysterical cult nonsense at me. The only difference I see between PETA freaks and pro-lifers is that the PETA freaks usually have better personal hygiene. I have no use for either brand of kook.


----------



## mamooth

Mrs. M. said:


> You're a liar.  It's in Post #11 on this thread.  Read it, Ms. Blessed be.......  that is you writing....blessed be.......
> 
> The Queen's Rook:  DOJ Blocked Clinton Foundation Probe



Ah, thank you. I stand corrected. I had no memory of that. Sorry for calling you a liar.

You're still a hilariously stupid and shockingly immoral servant iof satan, of course.

So, are you in favor of mandated abortions for unfaithful wives, as the Bible commands?


----------



## Coyote

Mrs. M. said:


> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.



This is nuts.  Have you ever sat down and talked to any women who support a woman's right to choose?  Satanism?  Poisonous lies? What the hell?  I think the only hatred in this thread is what is coming from the OP.


----------



## Valerie

Mrs. M. said:


> Wrong.  Life belongs *in God's hands.   Not yours. * Not mine.  Not Planned Parenthood's.  Life belongs in God's hands alone.  Stop playing God, Jake.





your ilk are the ones trying to play God, forever lusting for power over the women you hate.

true conservatives don't seek government overreach.  stop playing God, Mrs. M.

God says trust families because it's evil to subject private reproduction to government oppression.

stop being evil, Mrs. M. 

stop lying about the history of abortion law to teenagers in the bible belt.

stop demonizing women with your wicked lies.

tell the truth about the 1st, 4th, 9th, and 14th amendment and the meaning of privacy.

God wants you to tell the truth and stop manipulating votes, Mrs. M  repent!


----------



## 12icer

I can accept there are abortions, but abortion as a from of birth control with so many other options is too much to ask. It is also too much to ask for a man to have no say in his child's life and also to force him to support a child he does not want. If the man offers to pay for an abortion, then he should be able to walk away if the woman can terminate the baby with him having no say in the matter. That actually fulfills equal protection as defined by liberals doesn't it. That is called direct equality although liberals would NOT like it!  Any other version is converse in theory to equality as it gives an outcome with no restriction of reason. IE   in actuality--"The grass is wet because it is raining"<< the converse being in liberal thought>> The grass is wet, it must be raining"  no way to prove the second without actual confirmation of the rain. I do not support, and never will support a pro abortion candidate. Funny liberals want to restrict all of our rights except to murder children.


----------



## 12icer

Valerie said:


> your ilk are the ones trying to play God, forever lusting for power over the women you hate.
> 
> true conservatives don't seek government overreach.  stop playing God, Mrs. M.
> 
> God says trust families because it's evil to subject private reproduction to government oppression.
> 
> stop being evil, Mrs. M.
> 
> stop lying about the history of abortion law to teenagers in the bible belt.
> 
> stop demonizing women with your wicked lies.
> 
> tell the truth about the 1st, 4th, 9th, and 14th amendment and the meaning of privacy.
> 
> God wants you to tell the truth and stop manipulating votes, Mrs. M  repent!




Sick attack and completely wrong about abortion and the bible. I don't know what bible you read, but you had better read the rest of a real one instead of picking verses to support a worldly position instead of finding the truth. Sorry for you and all like you especially if you are planning on missing the ceremony at the throne.


----------



## Valerie

what verses?  you must be seeing things...


----------



## Valerie

12icer said:


> Sick attack and completely wrong...





yeah, the OP sure is.


----------



## esthermoon

Mrs. M. said:


> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.


"The only good baby is a dead baby"
There's something incredibly wrong in this phrase...I don't know how somebody can seriously say something like that 
Maybe some of these people don't really believe what they say, they just acting because they want to be in the limelight (or well that's what I hope for them...)


----------



## Valerie

Mrs. M. said:


> Repent





no, you.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Valerie said:


> God says trust families because it's evil to subject private reproduction to government oppression


Where does God say that?


----------



## Valerie

Mrs M made that sign herself.  Mrs M is an evil liar.


----------



## Valerie

Mrs. M. said:


> You are either on God's side or you aren't.




peddling false equivalence is the devil's work.  the devil seeks government oppression.

repent, Mrs M.  i beseech thee in the name of Jesus, Amen.


----------



## mamooth

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're a leftist, second grade education, IQ in the low double digits, so simple concepts are FAR beyond you.



Good idea, to use insults to deflect from the failure of your "All who have human DNA are human beings" claim. Good strategy. Even you realized how stupid it was. Don't worry. I'll track you down by following the trail of piddle.



> A human cell is not human life. Why? Well, what you WOULD have learned in 4th grade, had you stuck it out, is that a sperm cell (as delicious as you seem to find it) does not have a circulatory of nervous system.



So it's alive and human, but it's not human life. English, do you speak it? Apparently not.



> You see sploogy, smart people called "scientists" defined "life" in corporeal sense as the presence of heart, and brain activity.



Really? Scientists say living human cells aren't alive and human? Which scientists say that?

You're doing your grammar fail thing again. This time, you don't know how to use articles. "A human life" is very different from "human life". The article "a" makes it a description of an individual. When you leave that out, as you did, it's not a description of an individual, but a description of any form of human life. Sadly for you, words mean things.



> A sperm cell doesn't have these, an unborn baby at 6 weeks gestation does.



Given a zygote has no brain activity, you've just declared it's not a human life. Was that your intent?

So, given you say a zygote is not a human life, exactly what is the magic moment when you say it becomes a human life? And what magic-from-Cthulhu causes that magic transformation? I assume you're fine with all abortion before then, right?



> You see sploogy, when you make really stupid claims such as that a human fetus is not human



Of course, I never made such a claim. You're just lying harder, because what else can you do?



> I mean, DO you think an unborn child is a puppy, or a turtle?



You look so retarded for asking that. Human fetuses are not turtles. If you need further clarification, you're out of luck, as I don't know how to dumb it down any more..



> No retard, I put "fetus" in quotes because it was a single element from a collection. You had claimed that "zygote, embryo, fetus" are not human. Now, you're pretty fucking stupid, but the single element is sufficient to demonstrate this.



Not how quotes work. So, yet another grammar fail. Got it. Every argument you make is based on your inability to grasp basic English.

I see you pouted and ran from your amazingly stupid noun/adjective confusion, where you based your whole argument on equating human (noun) with human (adjective). But as that was indefensible stupidity, it's not like you had much choice.



> Human DNA, sploogy, is the genome associated with the species, homo sapiens, you ridiculous little troll.



I said no circular arguments, gave you an example of the circular argument _not_ to use, and you used that exact circular argument anyways. You're telling us that human DNA is whatever you want it to be, which makes it a totally meaningless term.

Better luck next time. Have some fun eugenics dreams tonight, where you exterminate everyone and everything that lacks that magically superior human DNA.


----------



## Valerie

Mrs. M. said:


> Realize that *the only One you should be obeying is* the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.





we have this fundamental principle in the USA regarding separation of Church & State.

look it up. 

the court is rightfully disinterested in having the state define obvious reproductive science. 

liars use distractions and false dichotomies.  stop lying Mrs. M

1st, 4th, 9th, and 14th amendments of the constitution are the only words Americans must obey.

stop trying to play God, Mrs M.  America was founded upon escaping such religious oppression.


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  It's in Post #11 on this thread.  Read it, Ms. Blessed be.......  that is you writing....blessed be.......
> 
> The Queen's Rook:  DOJ Blocked Clinton Foundation Probe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thank you. I stand corrected. I had no memory of that. Sorry for calling you a liar.
> 
> You're still a hilariously stupid and shockingly immoral servant iof satan, of course.
> 
> So, are you in favor of mandated abortions for unfaithful wives, as the Bible commands?
Click to expand...

You're welcome and I forgive you.  As you say you had no memory of ever saying blessed be I would not consider you a liar either.  Merely mistaken in that you didn't recall saying it, Mamooth.  As for calling me an immoral servant of Satan I will have to remind you once again, I'm not the one saying "Blessed be" and advocating the mass murder of the unborn.  You are.  

Satan is my enemy and while you may not realize it - you are doing his bidding when you advocate the murder of the unborn.  I will be praying for you in the name of Jesus.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realize that *the only One you should be obeying is* the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have this fundamental principle in the USA regarding separation of Church & State.
> 
> look it up.
> 
> the court is rightfully disinterested in having the state define obvious reproductive science.
> 
> liars use distractions and false dichotomies.  stop lying Mrs. M
> 
> 1st, 4th, 9th, and 14th amendments of the constitution are the only words Americans must obey.
> 
> stop trying to play God, Mrs M.  America was founded upon escaping such religious oppression.
Click to expand...

Does the Constitution guarantee the right to life?  Then babies who have not yet been born are entitled to life.  This has nothing to do with the separation of Church and State.  Murder of the unborn is a crime.  Not a constitutional right.  I do believe that Roe vs. Wade will be overturned in the future.  I am certainly praying for that day to arrive quickly.


----------



## Valerie

no, it does not.  the phrase you are thinking of comes from the declaration of independence.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> Mrs M made that sign herself.  Mrs M is an evil liar.


Valerie, you sound like a very angry, bitter woman.  I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Valerie

you're so angry you started this thread to project hatred onto others.

of course responses "sound" however your righteous deceptive mind decides to perceive.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Coyote said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is nuts.  Have you ever sat down and talked to any women who support a woman's right to choose?  Satanism?  Poisonous lies? What the hell?  I think the only hatred in this thread is what is coming from the OP.
Click to expand...


Only to you because you don't like being confronted with the truth.  Yes, I have talked to pro-Abortion women and I know that at least one of them today is no longer in favor of murder of the unborn.  In fact, she told me that she cannot believe how blind she had been to have ever believed it was alright to murder unborn babies.  Your problem is not that you are incapable (in your mind) of understanding the evil of abortion, Coyote.  Your problem is with your heart.  Your heart is hardened against God because you love the darkness more than the light of Jesus Christ and His Truth.  When you love the darkness, you feel justified in accusing the innocent in order to defend the indefensible.  Anything goes.  Some say it is the end justifying the means.  Whatever one would call it, it is rebellion against God and His Word and it is Him you must answer to. Not me.

There are many people in the occult who understand fully that abortion is human sacrifice (to Molech)  but there are many who have no idea of the satanic roots of their actions - nevertheless, ignorance does not change the facts that murder is murder.  There are even testimonies from ex-Satanists who admit that the abortion doctors in some of those clinics were indeed Satanists.


----------



## Valerie

i'm going to say the whole rosary for you Mrs. M., that you may repent from your wicked ways of lying and manipulating voters to gain oppressive government power over people...  better yet, i'll do an entire novena that your evil may be vanquished.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> you're so angry you started this thread to project hatred onto others.
> 
> of course responses "sound" however your righteous deceptive mind decides to perceive.


Not at all.  The Op-ed was about revealing "where the hate comes from" and some of you have been quite helpful in that the reader can get a first hand look at how you think.   The common denominator with you all is that you need to realize your own bitterness, hatred and the dead end street your on and give your hearts to Jesus Christ.   

Apart from Christ giving you a new heart and a renewed mind, I don't know if you will ever realize how insidiously evil it is to murder your own unborn child.  Indeed even if you could realize it, you would need Christ all the more so that you would not despair of those actions - in guilt and shame and self condemnation -  but rather receive the forgiveness he longs to give you and the redemption he has already paid the price for so that you can enter heaven one day.


----------



## Valerie

Nearly half (45%) of all pregnancies among U.S. women in 2011 were unintended, and about four in 10 of these were terminated by abortion.[1]
Nineteen percent of pregnancies (excluding miscarriages) in 2014 ended in abortion.[1]
Approximately 926,200 abortions were performed in 2014, down 12% from 1.06 million in 2011. In 2014, some 1.5% of women aged 15–44 had an abortion.[2]
The abortion rate in 2014 was 14.6 abortions per 1,000 women aged 15–44, down 14% from 16.9 per 1,000 in 2011.[2] This is the lowest rate ever observed in the United States; in 1973, the year abortion became legal, the rate was 16.3.[3]




*WHO HAS ABORTIONS?*

More than half of all U.S. abortion patients in 2014 were in their 20s: Patients aged 20–24 obtained 34% of all abortions, and patients aged 25–29 obtained 27%.[4]
Twelve percent of abortion patients in 2014 were adolescents: Those aged 18–19 accounted for 8% of all abortions, 15–17-year-olds for 3% and those younger than 15 for 0.2%.[4]
White patients accounted for 39% of abortion procedures in 2014, blacks for 28%, Hispanics for 25% and patients of other races and ethnicities for 9%.[4]
Seventeen percent of abortion patients in 2014 identified as mainline Protestant, 13% as evangelical Protestant and 24% as Catholic; 38% reported no religious affiliation and the remaining 8% reported some other affiliation.[4]
The vast majority (94%) of abortion patients in 2014 identified as heterosexual or straight. Four percent of patients said they were bisexual, while 0.3% identified as homosexual, gay or lesbian and 1% identified as “something else.”[4]
In 2014, some 46% of all abortion patients had never married and were not cohabiting. However, nearly half were living with a male partner in the month they became pregnant, including 14% who were married and 31% who were cohabiting.[4]
Fifty-nine percent of abortions in 2014 were obtained by patients who had had at least one birth.[4]
Some 75% of abortion patients in 2014 were poor or low-income. Twenty-six percent of patients had incomes of 100–199% of the federal poverty level, and 49% had incomes of less than 100% of the federal poverty level ($15,730 for a family of two).*[4]
The reasons patients gave for having an abortion underscored their understanding of the responsibilities of parenthood and family life. The three most common reasons—each cited by three-fourths of patients—were concern for or responsibility to other individuals; the inability to afford raising a child; and the belief that having a baby would interfere with work, school or the ability to care for dependents. Half said they did not want to be a single parent or were having problems with their husband or partner.[5]
Fifty-one percent of abortion patients in 2008 were using a contraceptive method in the month they became pregnant, most commonly condoms (27%) or a hormonal method (17%).[6]


----------



## Valerie

Induced Abortion in the United States


----------



## Valerie

_Women around the world have used abortion to control their reproduction at every point in history, and in every known society — regardless of its legality._

_In the United States, abortion was widely practiced before about 1880, by which time most states had banned it except to save the life of the woman. Anti-abortion legislation was part of a backlash against the growing movements for suffrage and birth control — an effort to control women and confine them to a traditional childbearing role._


----------



## Valerie

controlling and confining people is evil, Mrs. M.  

don't be evil. 


History of Abortion in the U.S. - Our Bodies Ourselves


----------



## Valerie

_Laws prohibiting abortion subjected women to desperation, fear, and shame, and took a heavy toll on women’s lives and health.  Poor women and women of color suffered disproportionately, as the ability of a woman to obtain an abortion, let alone one that was safe, often depended upon her economic situation, her race, and where she lived. Women with money could sometimes leave the country or find a physician who would perform the procedure for a high fee. Poor women, for the most part, were either at the mercy of incompetent practitioners with questionable motives or unable to find anyone who would perform the procedure. Many attempted dangerous self-abortions, such as inserting knitting needles or coat hangers into the vagina and uterus, douching with solutions such as lye, or swallowing strong drugs or chemicals.

_


----------



## Valerie

_Because many deaths were not officially attributed to unsafe, illegal abortion, it’s impossible to know the exact number of lives lost. However, thousands of women a year were treated for health complications due to botched, unsanitary, or self-induced abortions, and many died. Others were left infertile or with chronic illness and pain.

*MAKING ILLEGAL ABORTION SAFER*

Wherever abortion is illegal, committed people take enormous risks to provide safe abortions clandestinely, to treat women who have complications, and to help women find safe providers.

Before the Supreme Court’s landmark Roe v. Wade decision that legalized abortion in 1973, some dedicated and well-trained physicians and other medical practitioners risked imprisonment, fines, and loss of their medical licenses to provide abortions. Information about these services often spread by word of mouth.

In the late 1960s, *the Clergy Consultation Service on Abortion — a network of concerned pastors and rabbis — set up referral services to help women find safer illegal abortions.*_


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> controlling and confining people is evil, Mrs. M.
> 
> don't be evil.
> 
> 
> History of Abortion in the U.S. - Our Bodies Ourselves



Valerie, I'm giving you the Word of God on this matter of abortion.  It is murder.  Children are a gift from God, Valerie.  Who are we to kill what God has given as a gift to us?  A child that temporarily lives in your womb is not (a part)  your body.  The body of that unborn baby has as much right to be protected as you have for the protection of your own body.  

God's Word does not seek to control or confine people but rather protect us _from _evil.  Do you understand the devastation that abortion causes for people after they have done it?  The years of regret, sorrow and grief some people are living with over having listened to "Planned Parenthood?"  Not to mention the curses and destruction it brings upon families.  There are consequences which some people never realize until it is too late. 

The body of an unborn baby does NOT BELONG TO THE MOTHER.  If that were the truth the child would be growing on the outside of her until the day it died and we know this is not true.  The next time one of your friends tells you they are pregnant, why not ask to join them to see the sonogram and realize that little person in your friends womb is a human being.  A human being that has as much right to be born as you did!

Isn't it amazing that everyone who is for abortion is already born?


----------



## Valerie

abortion wasn't SUDDENLY legalized by some evil women that Mrs M hates so much.

tell the truth Mrs M....Roe v. Wade (1973) ruled unconstitutional a Texas state law that banned abortions.


----------



## Valerie

evil oppressive people like Mrs M began demeaning women and trying to play God and control lives.

when these evil state laws were challenged, our beloved sacred constitution defended women righteously.

*Women around the world have used abortion to control their reproduction at every point in history, and in every known society — regardless of its legality.*


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> abortion wasn't SUDDENLY legalized by some evil women that Mrs M hates so much.
> 
> tell the truth Mrs M....Roe v. Wade (1973) ruled unconstitutional a Texas state law that banned abortions.


I do not hate anyone.  I would like to see the people of America (and the world) stop murdering their own children.  Could there be any more hateful act than to murder your own child?  Satan has truly blinded the minds of people in order to keep them from realizing that this is what they are doing and then when they finally do realize it - he once again seeks to take yet another life by condemning them with  the words.........look at what you have done! Some women have even committed suicide over it afterwards.  Do you realize that?    The devil doesn't play fair and when you go down that path the consequences can be devastating.


----------



## Valerie

_the Court ruled that the Texas statute violated Jane Roe's constitutional right to privacy. The Court argued that the Constitution's First, Fourth, Ninth, and Fourteenth Amendments protect an individual's "zone of privacy" against state laws_


----------



## Valerie

the court isn't interested in your emotional appeals or your appeals to God.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> _the Court ruled that the Texas statute violated Jane Roe's constitutional right to privacy. The Court argued that the Constitution's First, Fourth, Ninth, and Fourteenth Amendments protect an individual's "zone of privacy" against state laws_


Whose law is higher, Valerie?  God's law or man's law?  What if God's law conflicts with man's law?  Whose law are you going to obey?  What if one day the courts decide to legalize drugs.  According to Scripture taking drugs is actually being a partaker of sorcery.  Are you going to take heroine if the law says you can legally take it?  What if it destroys your ability to be a competent responsible person.  What if other people are depending on you and end up injured or dying because of your negligence due to drug addiction.  Will you still insist it is not a sin because of some law that enables you to do what you know in your heart is wrong?


----------



## Valerie

bless your heart.  the constitution doesn't follow the bible, sorry about that.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> the court isn't interested in your emotional appeals or your appeals to God.


That may be true but you should know that it is God's courtroom that will have the final say and on that day there will be no court of appeals, no retrials and no altar to kneel down and repent at.  It will be too late for any of that.  Your best decision is to ask the Lord Jesus Christ to forgive you, to give you a new heart that you may live for him and not for yourself and this world.  This world is passing away.  What good will it do you, Valerie, to have all the friends in the world, all the money and accolades of the world, even everyone cheering you on and to lose your own soul?  What good would that be to you?  If you will do what is right and give your life to the Lord Jesus Christ right now, you will have peace in your heart and know that all of your sins are forgiven.  That is what Christ died on the cross for. For your sins, for the sins of the world that we might be reconciled back to God.


----------



## Valerie

only an evil oppressor asks the government to make every zygote the government's business.


----------



## Valerie

stop trying to play God, Mrs M.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> bless your heart.  the constitution doesn't follow the bible, sorry about that.



Actually our founding fathers acknowledged that God was the cornerstone of our laws, our society and in God we Trust was even printed on our money.

America Acknowledges God

Congress inserted *Under God* in the Pledge of Allegiance in 1954 in order to combat the rise of atheistic communism and reaffirm that “America was ‘founded on a belief in God.'”





*In God We Trust* was first inscribed on U.S. coins in 1864 under President Lincoln, and in 1956 Congress made it the national motto of the United States.




Since at least the 1820’s, the U.S. Supreme Court has opened its court sessions with the prayer of “*God save the United States and this Honorable Court*.”



Since George Washington first added “*so help me God*” to his inaugural oath, every president since has likewise asked for God’s assistance at his inauguration.




Since the Supreme Court’s building was constructed in the 1930’s, a marble frieze on the south wall of the courtroom has featured*Moses with the two tablets of the Decalogue*.




Since its first meeting in 1774, *Congress has opened its sessions with prayer*, usually given by its official chaplains in both houses.
When our nation was attacked on September 11, 2001, the members of Congress spontaneously sang “*God Bless America*” on the steps of the Capitol building.
Since 1775, with the introduction of the chaplaincy into the Army and Navy, every branch of the U.S. armed forces has provided chaplains to facilitate the *worship of God* in our military.
On October 3, 1789, one week after Congress approved the Bill of Rights, *Pres. George Washington* recognized “the duty of all Nations to acknowledge the providence of *Almighty God*, to obey *his* will, to be grateful for *his* benefits, and humbly to implore *his* protection and favor,” and therefore declared a national “day of public thanksgiving and prayer to be observed by acknowledging with grateful hearts the many signal favors of*Almighty God* especially by affording them an opportunity peaceably to establish a form of government for their safety and happiness.”


 On October 3, 1789, recognizing “the duty of all Nations to acknowledge the providence of Almighty God,” Pres. Washington declared a national day of thanksgiving and prayer thanking God for His “many signal favors,” including the Constitution.
Our first federal judiciary was established by the Judiciary Act of 1789, which required federal judges to end their oath of office with *“So help me God.”*


 From 1795 until the 1860’s, *Christian church services* were held on Sundays *in the Capitol building* in Washington, D.C., attended by such presidents as Jefferson, Madison, John Quincy Adams, and Lincoln, and many other government officials. (At left, the Capitol in 1800.)
A statue of Moses holding the *Ten Commandments* is featured in the rotunda of the Library of Congress.
The *Ten Commandments* are symbolized in the floor of the National Archives Building in Washington , D.C.
In front of the Ronald Reagan Building in Washington, D.C. is a sculpted figure leaning on the *Ten Commandments*. An inscription reads, “Our liberty of worship is not a concession nor a privilege but an inherent right.”
A *cross and the Ten Commandments* are sculpted on a large trylon (3-sided column) in front of the E. Barrett Prettyman Federal Courthouse in Washington, D.C.





 Based on the Thanksgiving tradition started by the Pilgrims and recognized by other Presidents like George Washington,*President Abraham Lincoln* declared the last Thursday in November, 1863, as *“a day of thanksgiving and prayer to our beneficent Father who dwelleth in the heavens.” *All Presidents since then have annually called on the nation to thank God in the Thanksgiving season.


 
The *Thomas Jefferson Memorial* in Washington, D.C. quotes excerpts from our third President’s bill titled the Virginia Statute Establishing Religious Freedom, which passed the Virginia Legislature on January 16, 1786: “*Almighty God* hath created the mind free. All attempts to influence it by temporal punishments or burthens . . . are a departure from the plan 
of *the Holy Author* of our religion.”


----------



## rdean

Mrs. M. said:


> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.


Why are you assuming those are liberals or Democrats.

Remember, it's Republicans who say, "Let him die" and "Feed the poor and they will breed". 

Remember what Jesus said about a rich man getting into Heaven. 

Republicans want to outlaw abortion, but want to do nothing to help the baby.  It's not their responsibility.

Jesus would never accept these new right wing American Christians.  The way they worship is much closer to how Satan would want to be worshiped.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> stop trying to play God, Mrs M.


I'm not the one in favor of allowing women to decide who shall live and who shall die.  You are, Valerie.  Do you understand that only God has the right to decide who is going to live and who is going to die?  What you are suggesting is that every person has the right to be their own god.  That self is God.  I do believe there will be more people in hell because they worshipped the god of self than there will be who worshipped the god of Islam.  I may be wrong but I don't believe I am.


----------



## Valerie

Mrs M, I'm giving _you_ the Word of God on this matter of aborting pregnancy.  Pregnancy is private matter between a woman and her conscience. You are not God.  Government is not God.  One can be inspired by God or not as their own conscience chooses.  One can also be so inspired while also grasping constitutional separation of powers as necessary to prevent the evils of human oppression...


----------



## Mrs. M.

rdean said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming those are liberals or Democrats.
> 
> Remember, it's Republicans who say, "Let him die" and "Feed the poor and they will breed".
> 
> Remember what Jesus said about a rich man getting into Heaven.
> 
> Republicans want to outlaw abortion, but want to do nothing to help the baby.  It's not their responsibility.
> 
> Jesus would never accept these new right wing American Christians.  The way they worship is much closer to how Satan would want to be worshiped.
Click to expand...

That's a cop out, Dean.  Republicans want to overturn Roe Vs Wade because abortion is murder.  As for helping the baby, help is available in greater measure in this country than perhaps most other nations although I do believe the churches should be on the front lines of this battle to help feed, clothe and offer assistance to young mothers who need help.  

As for the story of the rich young ruler, the materialism that has been displayed by the lifestyles of Democrats in this country, the Clinton's, the Obama's, Soros, Nancy Pelosi and so on..... the extravagance and utter waste of tax payer dollars during one of the greatest unemployment and welfare crisis times in our recent history is beyond words ...
Would you care to explain how you can believe these people on the matter of concern for the poor while witnessing their own criminal behavior and lavish life styles?  Does that not make you question whether or not you should believe what they are telling you?


----------



## Valerie

Then the Lord said to Moses, 12 “Speak to the Israelites and say to them: ‘If a man’s wife goes astray and is unfaithful to him 13 so that another man has sexual relations with her, and this is hidden from her husband and her impurity is undetected (since there is no witness against her and she has not been caught in the act), 14 and if feelings of jealousy come over her husband and he suspects his wife and she is impure—or if he is jealous and suspects her even though she is not impure— 15 then he is to take his wife to the priest. He must also take an offering of a tenth of an ephah[a] of barley flour on her behalf. He must not pour olive oil on it or put incense on it, because it is a grain offering for jealousy, a reminder-offering to draw attention to wrongdoing.

16 “‘The priest shall bring her and have her stand before the Lord. 17 Then he shall take some holy water in a clay jar and put some dust from the tabernacle floor into the water. 18 After the priest has had the woman stand before the Lord, he shall loosen her hair and place in her hands the reminder-offering, the grain offering for jealousy, while he himself holds the bitter water that brings a curse. 19 Then the priest shall put the woman under oath and say to her, “If no other man has had sexual relations with you and you have not gone astray and become impure while married to your husband, may this bitter water that brings a curse not harm you. 20 But if you have gone astray while married to your husband and you have made yourself impure by having sexual relations with a man other than your husband”— 21* here the priest is to put the woman under this curse—“may the Lord cause you to become a curse among your people when he makes your womb miscarry and your abdomen swell. 22 May this water that brings a curse enter your body so that your abdomen swells or your womb miscarries.”

“‘Then the woman is to say, “Amen. So be it.”*


----------



## Valerie

omfg the good book endorses and prescribes abortion.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> Mrs M, I'm giving _you_ the Word of God on this matter of aborting pregnancy.  Pregnancy is private matter between a woman and her conscience. You are not God.  Government is not God.  One can be inspired by God or not as their own conscience chooses.  One can also be so inspired while also grasping constitutional separation of powers as necessary to prevent the evils of human oppression...


I believe that you are speaking about free will, Valerie and yes, God has given us a free will to obey Him or to choose to rebel against Him and not obey Him.  If it is the latter we will have to live with the eternal consequences of that decision.  The question is, do you understand the eternal consequences of choosing to defend the murder of unborn babies?  If I understand the consequences of it (and I do) then I have a responsibility to warn you that if you remain on the path you are on you won't be able to enter into the kingdom of heaven.  No matter what church you belong to.  You cannot defend the murder of unborn babies and expect heaven in the end, Valerie.  It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Valerie

Mrs. M. said:


> That's a cop out, Dean.  Republicans want to overturn Roe Vs Wade because abortion is murder.





good luck with that.  fact is, first trimester privacy is settled.

unwanted zygotes are not protected persons and never will be.

rethuglicans have been using abortion to manipulate people and gain power.

basically, because they're evil ninnies...


----------



## Chuz Life

Religion in an abortion debate. . . . 


Uggggh 

Facepalm. 

Thank GAWD, legal precedent is now far beyond that and it's really quite simple (and secular) for our future Supreme Court to reconcile. 

When the Roe v Wade decision was handed down some 40+ years ago, Several of the Supreme Court Justices at the time contemplated the Constitutional Challenges (to legalized abortions) that would trigger the "collapse" of Roe... should any State "establish" the personhood of children in the womb. 

LISTEN!


*THOSE WORDS DID NOT FALL ON DEAF EARS!*

In the many years since the Roe decision, the Federal Government and more than 35 States have passed laws (fetal HOMICIDE laws) which have been laying the groundwork for the very legal "establishment" that Justice Potter was contemplating. 

All we need now to trigger the collapse of Roe v Wade is for the United States Supreme Court to decide to take up a case where someone who is convicted of MURDER under a fetal homicide law wants to challenge the Constitutionality of that law. 

*So far, the Supreme Court has declined* the chance to address the disparity between our Fetal Homicide laws and the precedence established in Roe... but rest assured, the day will come when the Court does decide to reconcile that disparity.

And it won't have anything to do with religion when they do.


----------



## Valerie

we live by rule of law in the USA, Mrs M.

when it comes to the law especially, words mean things...

'murder' is a legal term reserved for certain circumstances which in fact do not include unwanted zygotes.

God hates it when evil people emotionally manipulate others to gain power, Mrs M.

Stop spreading the evil, Mrs M.  Repent!


----------



## Mrs. M.

Valerie said:


> we live by rule of law in the USA, Mrs M.
> 
> when it comes to the law especially, words mean things...
> 
> 'murder' is a legal term reserved for certain circumstances which in fact do not include unwanted zygotes.
> 
> God hates it when evil people emotionally manipulate others to gain power, Mrs M.
> 
> Stop spreading the evil, Mrs M.  Repent!


Of course we live by the law of the land, Valerie.  When it comes to the law, words do have a meaning. I agree with you.  Abortion is murder and those in the courtrooms of America know full well that it is.  If the truth is convicting your heart, and I pray it is, that is not a case of emotional manipulation but rather the truth awakening your conscience because God does not want you to be kept unaware of what is behind the insidious actions of groups such as Planned Parenthood.  God wants you to know the truth in order to set you free.  God's forgiveness, mercy and grace is there, Valerie. He is not looking to condemn us but rather to show us the truth so that we will repent and come to our senses and walk in His truth and then share that truth with others.  Jesus Christ is the truth.  He is the truth, the way and the life.

Jesus Christ died on a cross for our sins to save us from eternity apart from him.  He died and rose from the grave on the 3rd day and appeared to hundreds of people, many saw Jesus after the resurrection.  If we believe on Christ and receive Him into our heart and confess Him with our mouth before men He will confess us before His father.  But if we deny Jesus Christ before men, if we deny His Word (Thou Shalt not Kill), if we refuse to honor and keep his commandments, we will one day hear him say, Depart from me, ye worker of iniquity, I never knew you.  God loves you very much and does not want you to perish but to have eternal life.  Jesus said, If you love me, keep my commandments.  When we give our heart to the Lord our desire will be to keep His commandments and it will not be a struggle as it is when we live apart from Him. Salvation is from God. It is a free gift that cannot be earned and a gift that no church - no matter how wonderful - can give you.  Only Jesus can give you the gift of eternal life.  The question is, are you willing to follow Jesus Christ and part ways with the world and the way the world does things?  The world will love you while you live in its way and condone the evil it does but the day you part ways with it and decide to walk in obedience to the Lord, the world will hate you, Valerie, just as it hates Jesus. 

Still, the best decision you will ever make in your life will be to live for Jesus and not allow this world to influence you any longer.  I believe you will do that because I believe deep in your heart your desire to know God is greater than your desire to do whatever you feel like doing.  A life apart from Christ is not fulfilling. It's an empty existence that leaves us unfulfilled. But with Christ in our heart, the peace of God is there and we find rest that we never could find before. 

There are people in this world who have vast fortunes and no peace, Valerie.  There are people who have fame, fortune and great power but they cannot sleep at night and they are constantly in turmoil over something or another.  One thought about eternity and their joy disappears because they know the minute they leave this earth they will be in hell.  You have the opportunity to make peace with God and never doubt your eternal home will be heaven when you leave this earth.  I believe the Lord will meet you where you are at even this very second and hear your prayer to him, to receive him.  I believe the Lord is even now waiting to hear from you and give you the gift of everlasting life.  I hope you will receive that from him because truly God's heart is that you be reconciled back to him through His Son Jesus Christ.


----------



## Valerie

there's no getting past the 1st, 4th, 9th and 14th amendment privacy protections for women.

the court objectively prefers not to even go into the womb but the evil ones keep pushing...


_Gorsuch delivered a speech after Scalia's death (an event which he stated moved him to tears) praising his possible predecessor for understanding the distinction between judge and legislator, and for striving not to use the Court to make law._


----------



## Valerie

"Abortion is murder and those in the courtrooms of America know full well that it is."  



see Mrs M lie lie lie.  Jesus weeps when you lie, Mrs M.


----------



## Valerie

_The Court reviewed the history of abortion laws, from ancient Greece to contemporary America, and therein found three justifications for banning abortions: "a Victorian social concern to discourage illicit sexual conduct"; protecting the health of women; and protecting prenatal life. The Court rejected the first two justifications as irrelevant given modern gender roles and medical technology. As for the third justification, *the Court argued that prenatal life was not within the definition of "persons" as used and protected in the U.S. Constitution and that America's criminal and civil laws only sometimes regard fetuses as persons* deserving protection. Culturally, while some groups regard fetuses as people deserving full rights, no consensus exists. The Court ruled that Texas was thus taking one "view" of many. Protecting all fetuses under this contentious "view" of prenatal life was not sufficiently important to justify the state's banning of almost all abortions._


----------



## Synthaholic

Mrs. M. said:


> Whose law is higher, Valerie? God's law or man's law?


God never wastes a soul.  The soul is the only thing the Bible talks about saving.  The body is but a vessel.  This is why abortion is not wrong.


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose law is higher, Valerie? God's law or man's law?
> 
> 
> 
> God never wastes a soul.  The soul is the only thing the Bible talks about saving.  The body is but a vessel.  This is why abortion is not wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## Chuz Life

Synthaholic said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose law is higher, Valerie? God's law or man's law?
> 
> 
> 
> God never wastes a soul.  The soul is the only thing the Bible talks about saving.  *The body is but a vessel.  This is why abortion is not wrong.*
Click to expand...


Using that criteria, the murder of an adult is not "wrong" either.

Right Einstein?


----------



## Mrs. M.

Synthaholic said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose law is higher, Valerie? God's law or man's law?
> 
> 
> 
> God never wastes a soul.  The soul is the only thing the Bible talks about saving.  The body is but a vessel.  This is why abortion is not wrong.
Click to expand...

That is not true.  God also instructs his people to speak for those who cannot speak for themselves and to save those who are appointed to destruction.  This is a clear command to speak up for those babies who are being appointed to destruction by Planned Parenthood Abortion Clinics. The appointments for their destruction are even marked on Planned Parenthood's appointment calendars books.  Appointments with death.  Could it be any more clear? 

Open thy mouth for the dumb in the cause of all such as are appointed to destruction. Open thy mouth, judge righteously, and plead the cause of the poor and needy.  Proverbs 31:8,9


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
Click to expand...

Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.


----------



## Tilly

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
Click to expand...

What is 'gangs talked'?


----------



## Mrs. M.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
Click to expand...


Gang stalking is a terrible thing, very real and many people have suffered tremendously as targets of this evil.  I will keep you in my prayers, Spruce Goose.  May the Lord Jesus Christ bless you and keep you.  Remember to put the full armor of God on every morning.  Read Ephesians 6:10 - 18 each morning and know that Satanic forces cannot penetrate the armor of God.  That is armor that God has given you as a child of God so put it on each day by faith and know that the Blood of Jesus Christ protects you.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Tilly said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
Click to expand...

gang stalking.  It has been happening in countries around the world and the victims are stalked with the intention of isolating them, intimidating them, terrorizing them and trying to drive them insane or make them appear so.  It is a most diabolical thing to do to any human being.


----------



## Tilly

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Mrs. M. said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gang stalking.  It has been happening in countries around the world and the victims are stalked with the intention of isolating them, intimidating them, terrorizing them and trying to drive them insane or make them appear so.  It is a most diabolical thing to do to any human being.
Click to expand...

Oh, I had no idea. Terrible.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
Click to expand...

Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gang stalking is a terrible thing, very real and many people have suffered tremendously as targets of this evil.  I will keep you in my prayers, Spruce Goose.  May the Lord Jesus Christ bless you and keep you.  Remember to put the full armor of God on every morning.  Read Ephesians 6:10 - 18 each morning and know that Satanic forces cannot penetrate the armor of God.  That is armor that God has given you as a child of God so put it on each day by faith and know that the Blood of Jesus Christ protects you.
Click to expand...

yes its very real. Its been awful. Still is. Terrifying

Its me the great goose BTW.


----------



## Tilly

The Spruce Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
Click to expand...

That's terrible, Goosey. What can you/are you doing about it? I guess they are careful to just about stay on the right side of the law?


----------



## Alex.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
Click to expand...

The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gang stalking.  It has been happening in countries around the world and the victims are stalked with the intention of isolating them, intimidating them, terrorizing them and trying to drive them insane or make them appear so.  It is a most diabolical thing to do to any human being.
Click to expand...

It kind of the under ground part of political correctness. You see the FACE of feminists at university and in politics and you run across them day to day but the gang stalkers are a little bit different. They are a bunch of losers who think they are doing this for the good of the community. They are addicted to the thrill of it too. They might not have any outward signs of being communistic and will often be a bogan. They are always ill featured and creepy.


----------



## The Great Goose

Alex. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
Click to expand...

Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.


----------



## Tilly

The Spruce Goose said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
Click to expand...

WTH???


----------



## Alex.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
Click to expand...

I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...


I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's terrible, Goosey. What can you/are you doing about it? I guess they are careful to just about stay on the right side of the law?
Click to expand...

Just being aware and taking each day at a time. They've soured the police against me and some are in the police. We live in a mobocracy and the police these days practice " community policing" which came about from multiculturalism. Policing became too complicated so instead of going after criminals or gangs police now liaise between the communities. Their job is to mediate friction between communities. Its often easier to blame a scapegoat.

I don't have a community. I'm a nationalist.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all stop hating each other, and step one is to stop stereotyping each other.  The ideas of who the "other side" is are just astounding.   The OP is just as guilty of it as any on the "left."
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the wickedness of the wicked and confronting it has nothing to with guilt.  It's about having a conscience which you appear to be void of.  You're craft isn't going to fly you anywhere but to hell, Ms. Poppins.  This is not difficult.  You either stop making excuses for the wicked or you'll answer to God Almighty for it on judgment day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's terrible, Goosey. What can you/are you doing about it? I guess they are careful to just about stay on the right side of the law?
Click to expand...

Just being aware and taking each day at a time. They've soured the police against me and some are in the police. We live in a mobocracy and the police these days practice " community policing" which came about from multiculturalism. Policing became too complicated so instead of going after criminals or gangs police now liaise between the communities. Their job is to mediate friction between communities. Its often easier to blame a scapegoat.

I don't have a community. I'm a nationalist.


----------



## The Great Goose

Alex. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
Click to expand...

Yes I could have a journal for every day.


----------



## The Great Goose

Tilly said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTH???
Click to expand...

How do you think the Western world was destroyed? By magic?


----------



## Alex.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> 
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could have a journal for every day.
Click to expand...

Good because that may find itself in the Prosecutors office one day....I hope not but be prepared.

If I can be of help please PM me ...no one should go through this alone.


----------



## The Great Goose

Alex. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could have a journal for every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good because that may find itself in the Prosecutors office one day....I hope not but be prepared.
> 
> If I can be of help please PM me ...no one should go through this alone.
Click to expand...

Its has been very lonely. My only remaining friends are internet people from america who are nationalistic like Tilly. 

I hope the trump trend continues because it reduces complication. Complication and confusion are the medium which allow looneys and gangstalkers to use crappy emotional reasons to literally destroy individual's lives.


----------



## Alex.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could have a journal for every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good because that may find itself in the Prosecutors office one day....I hope not but be prepared.
> 
> If I can be of help please PM me ...no one should go through this alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its has been very lonely. My only remaining friends are internet people from america who are nationalistic like Tilly.
> 
> I hope the trump trend continues because it reduces complication. Complication and confusion are the medium which allow looneys and gangstalkers to use crappy emotional reasons to literally destroy individual's lives.
Click to expand...

I understand that....cannot let these creeps win....I am glad you are here


----------



## Mrs. M.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> 
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could have a journal for every day.
Click to expand...

You should journal everything.  It's good to keep a record and it is also an act of being in control of the situation.  I believe as you journal you're going to see a pattern of how God is looking out for you and protecting you, Goose.  I'll be asking my own Christian brethren to join me in praying for your protection and deliverance from these wicked people.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could have a journal for every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should journal everything.  It's good to keep a record and it is also an act of being in control of the situation.  I believe as you journal you're going to see a pattern of how God is looking out for you and protecting you, Goose.  I'll be asking my own Christian brethren to join me in praying for your protection and deliverance from these wicked people.
Click to expand...

Oh yes he does. They have the devil's luck but God is certainly on my side. Thank you. I feel calmer.


----------



## Mrs. M.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could have a journal for every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should journal everything.  It's good to keep a record and it is also an act of being in control of the situation.  I believe as you journal you're going to see a pattern of how God is looking out for you and protecting you, Goose.  I'll be asking my own Christian brethren to join me in praying for your protection and deliverance from these wicked people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes he does. They have the devil's luck but God is certainly on my side. Thank you. I feel calmer.
Click to expand...

  You can send me an email anytime you need to talk.  We care very much about what is happening to you and you are not alone, Goose.  You're not alone.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Here is a youtube video created by a victim of Gang Stalking who explains in some detail about Gang Stalking, who does it, how they do it and how to handle it should you find yourself to be a victim of Gang Stalking.
​​


----------



## Mrs. M.

Here is a Doctor who is an expert on the subject of Gang Stalking.  This man has given lectures on the subject of Gang Stalking according to the man giving the introduction:

​Published on Aug 11, 2016
When you awaken and start whistle blowing, deep researching and uncovering dark secrets, or just existing they will want to control you and they like to do it by GANG STALKING. If you don´t know what this is PLEASE WATCH THIS INTERVIEW, it concerns what your government or private contractors are about to do to you and your family. They might even torture you by gang stalking you and then demand that you join them in gang stalking other citizens. This is diabolical, mean, heartless and totally illegal and immoral. This has got to be the last straw! Visit www.911nwo.com to learn more.

________

This woman Dr. Katherine Horton became a target of Gang Stalking and speaks openly about it in this video:

​


----------



## Mrs. M.

Alex. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs M. I've been gangs talked for a couple of years, for telling the truth and sticking to my guns. Your words give me comfort on my hard journey.
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
Click to expand...


I just watched this video of Dr. Katherine Horton, she was a physicist at CERN over in Europe and after she began investigating CERN on her own time and she appeared at a very high court case, it was then that she became the target of gang stalking, pulsed microwave gun attacks,and death threats.  Truly amazing testimony she has.  She suffered in silence for 4 years before going public. This video is very informative on Gang Stalking. VERY.  It appears the courts know exactly what it is but it is all covered up within the intelligence agencies. 

​


----------



## rdean

Mrs. M. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming those are liberals or Democrats.
> 
> Remember, it's Republicans who say, "Let him die" and "Feed the poor and they will breed".
> 
> Remember what Jesus said about a rich man getting into Heaven.
> 
> Republicans want to outlaw abortion, but want to do nothing to help the baby.  It's not their responsibility.
> 
> Jesus would never accept these new right wing American Christians.  The way they worship is much closer to how Satan would want to be worshiped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cop out, Dean.  Republicans want to overturn Roe Vs Wade because abortion is murder.  As for helping the baby, help is available in greater measure in this country than perhaps most other nations although I do believe the churches should be on the front lines of this battle to help feed, clothe and offer assistance to young mothers who need help.
> 
> As for the story of the rich young ruler, the materialism that has been displayed by the lifestyles of Democrats in this country, the Clinton's, the Obama's, Soros, Nancy Pelosi and so on..... the extravagance and utter waste of tax payer dollars during one of the greatest unemployment and welfare crisis times in our recent history is beyond words ...
> Would you care to explain how you can believe these people on the matter of concern for the poor while witnessing their own criminal behavior and lavish life styles?  Does that not make you question whether or not you should believe what they are telling you?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what you are talking about.  The GOP's role model, Donald Trump, is under criminal investigation for taking "charity money" to pay off lawsuits, buy stuff for his family and pay bribes.  Since the Foundation admits to wrong doing, it's not even a debate.

And right wingers will always bring up the Clintons.  Found guilty of nothing. 

And the Clinton Foundation has helped an estimated 400 million people and Hillary has helped an estimated 8 million children get healthcare and yet Republicans screamed she should be put in jail while silent on what Trump has actually admitted to doing.  Does Jesus like hypocrites?


----------



## Mrs. M.

rdean said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming those are liberals or Democrats.
> 
> Remember, it's Republicans who say, "Let him die" and "Feed the poor and they will breed".
> 
> Remember what Jesus said about a rich man getting into Heaven.
> 
> Republicans want to outlaw abortion, but want to do nothing to help the baby.  It's not their responsibility.
> 
> Jesus would never accept these new right wing American Christians.  The way they worship is much closer to how Satan would want to be worshiped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cop out, Dean.  Republicans want to overturn Roe Vs Wade because abortion is murder.  As for helping the baby, help is available in greater measure in this country than perhaps most other nations although I do believe the churches should be on the front lines of this battle to help feed, clothe and offer assistance to young mothers who need help.
> 
> As for the story of the rich young ruler, the materialism that has been displayed by the lifestyles of Democrats in this country, the Clinton's, the Obama's, Soros, Nancy Pelosi and so on..... the extravagance and utter waste of tax payer dollars during one of the greatest unemployment and welfare crisis times in our recent history is beyond words ...
> Would you care to explain how you can believe these people on the matter of concern for the poor while witnessing their own criminal behavior and lavish life styles?  Does that not make you question whether or not you should believe what they are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about.  The GOP's role model, Donald Trump, is under criminal investigation for taking "charity money" to pay off lawsuits, buy stuff for his family and pay bribes.  Since the Foundation admits to wrong doing, it's not even a debate.
> 
> And right wingers will always bring up the Clintons.  Found guilty of nothing.
> 
> And the Clinton Foundation has helped an estimated 400 million people and Hillary has helped an estimated 8 million children get healthcare and yet Republicans screamed she should be put in jail while silent on what Trump has actually admitted to doing.  Does Jesus like hypocrites?
Click to expand...

No.  In fact, if you watch the testimony of Howard Pittman you'll find that the hypocrite is in more trouble than the unbeliever. It isn't possible that Trump could be a hypocrite in the biblical sense of the word because to my knowledge he never proclaimed himself to be a born again believer walking the narrow path and sharing Jesus Christ with others.  He's a business man that looks to be sincerely doing his best to keep his word and in that I find he has done a better job of it than some I actually know of who are born again believers, Dean.  Could Trump become a born again believer sold out to Jesus Christ?  Of course he could. I am praying for him that he does make a total commitment to Christ.  I do not count anyone out and that would include you Dean!  I hope you do give your life to the Lord Jesus Christ and decide to serve him.  I believe you would see everything much differently than you do right now.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'gangs talked'?
> 
> 
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just watched this video of Dr. Katherine Horton, she was a physicist at CERN over in Europe and after she began investigating CERN on her own time and she appeared at a very high court case, it was then that she became the target of gang stalking, pulsed microwave gun attacks,and death threats.  Truly amazing testimony she has.  She suffered in silence for 4 years before going public. This video is very informative on Gang Stalking. VERY.  It appears the courts know exactly what it is but it is all covered up within the intelligence agencies.
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Mine didn't start right away. There was about two years grace. In that time low level perpetrators and recorded me and identified my triggers. Aside from a gang attack on my home (my internet friends will remember that I fought off the gang until the pigs arrived, got my first clue of community policing then) I wasn't harrased only monitored until they had enough evidence of my character flaws, though I was discriminated against by loony lefties in that period. After they assassinated my character with evidence I went on a Facebook tirade against the federal reserve system. Trinity at TPF will remember this period of time when she had to ban me. Then by the end of 2014, BOOM, everywhere I went, harrasment and community stalking every where I went. And every time I tried to socialize, even people I'd known for years set traps for me when dead beat pervert would film me. The first thing that really freaked me was when a supermarket exploded about me. These lowlife girls around the shop not connected with each other kept barging me. Street theater to this day every time I leave the house. 

BTW my great goose account has been watched since the start of 2016 when some girls drugged me asleep and had a look in my phone. I know because they were giving me a hard time about trump and David icke. At the time I was on the David icke forum and this one. When I complain about lesbians on here they harder me in life.transmen, heaps of harassment from those creeps. But they started with the stalking in life first. 

If I go to a different area or town. People are looking out for me before I get there. The things people say to me they just couldn't know. A lot of this is just people following along but after awhile you start to realize its not just the gay community or some hyper transphobic Christians stirred up by the recent trans politics. 

I've actually met one ganstalker I know for sure because I've found him under a different identity on Facebook stirring people against other individuals. He wanted me for himself last year. He doesn't have a clue why he does it or who for. I think he sees himself as a communist of some kind. 

The cops treat me as a joke because they know I don't have anyone to back me up.


----------



## The Great Goose

rdean said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you assuming those are liberals or Democrats.
> 
> Remember, it's Republicans who say, "Let him die" and "Feed the poor and they will breed".
> 
> Remember what Jesus said about a rich man getting into Heaven.
> 
> Republicans want to outlaw abortion, but want to do nothing to help the baby.  It's not their responsibility.
> 
> Jesus would never accept these new right wing American Christians.  The way they worship is much closer to how Satan would want to be worshiped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cop out, Dean.  Republicans want to overturn Roe Vs Wade because abortion is murder.  As for helping the baby, help is available in greater measure in this country than perhaps most other nations although I do believe the churches should be on the front lines of this battle to help feed, clothe and offer assistance to young mothers who need help.
> 
> As for the story of the rich young ruler, the materialism that has been displayed by the lifestyles of Democrats in this country, the Clinton's, the Obama's, Soros, Nancy Pelosi and so on..... the extravagance and utter waste of tax payer dollars during one of the greatest unemployment and welfare crisis times in our recent history is beyond words ...
> Would you care to explain how you can believe these people on the matter of concern for the poor while witnessing their own criminal behavior and lavish life styles?  Does that not make you question whether or not you should believe what they are telling you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about.  The GOP's role model, Donald Trump, is under criminal investigation for taking "charity money" to pay off lawsuits, buy stuff for his family and pay bribes.  Since the Foundation admits to wrong doing, it's not even a debate.
> 
> And right wingers will always bring up the Clintons.  Found guilty of nothing.
> 
> And the Clinton Foundation has helped an estimated 400 million people and Hillary has helped an estimated 8 million children get healthcare and yet Republicans screamed she should be put in jail while silent on what Trump has actually admitted to doing.  Does Jesus like hypocrites?
Click to expand...

The problem is the Clinton's are stooges of the people who are ripping US off. 

Trump is not OUR enemy. Important distinction.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Well, you've got some prayer back up now so expect things to change because they will.  You know what is going on so from here on out keep in mind that these fools are going to spend eternity in hell for what they are doing and even now - their days are numbered.  This should give you a sense of peace and rest and it would be a good time to recharge your body, mind and spirit with happy thoughts, thinking on things that are of good report, beauty, outdoors, viewing photographs of hiking, waterfalls, anything restful.  Rest your mind from even thinking about it.


----------



## 12icer

rdean said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about.  The GOP's role model, Donald Trump, is under criminal investigation for taking "charity money" to pay off lawsuits, buy stuff for his family and pay bribes.  Since the Foundation admits to wrong doing, it's not even a debate.
> And right wingers will always bring up the Clintons.  Found guilty of nothing.
> And the Clinton Foundation has helped an estimated 400 million people and Hillary has helped an estimated 8 million children get healthcare and yet Republicans screamed she should be put in jail while silent on what Trump has actually admitted to doing.  Does Jesus like hypocrites?



More liberal BULLSHIT and talking point LIES why don't you just crawl up shitbitches ass and eat the shit you are putting out.

Just because they aren't in jail does not mean they aren't guilty. They are definitely guilty but just haven't found their exterminator yet. Don't bet they won't though. Especially with all the shit you liberal piles of dogshit are doing to incite the sleeping giant to action. All of the hate comes from YOU LIBERALS manufactured fantasy personas. The poor mistreated black man, the poor mistreated gay, the poor mistreated muslim, the bad old Christian, The bad old white working man. The bad old corporation that pays everyones bills.  You liberals SUCK, and are pure shit. You have no morals, no intellect, no sense of responsibility, no honor, no respect for others rights, absolutely no love of this country >>>>>> just as all of your like minded followers of the *La Societe du spectacle.  Liberals are so ignorant and completely indoctrinated they can't even* *decipher their own views and what they are based on. The plan was started before a single one of them was born, and they all follow like sheep to the wolfs lair.*


----------



## mamooth

Interesting. I'd not heard of the "gang stalking" before. Do a search, and it's all over the internet.

The highlights:

The victims say that some mysterious force has organized to stalk and terrorize them.

Some of them say it's satanic forces, or aliens, or freemasons with secret weapons, and so on.

Some say it's something more prosaic, like government agents, and they also say the ones claiming satanic forces are really government plants who are out to discredit their much more sane selves.

A commonality is that they all attribute everything that happens around them to the gangstalking, and that the they are one of the few people smart enough to connect the dots about what's happening around them.


----------



## mamooth

12icer said:


> They are definitely guilty but just haven't found their exterminator yet.



How very fascist you. Sieg heil to you do.

We stomped you Nazi cockroaches once. We'll do it again.


----------



## The Great Goose

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gangstalked. Its when a community stalks an individual. Some communities are far spread. Basically a bunch of perverted welfare recipients have been stasiing me.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact they are stalking you is enough, they need do nothing more. Go to the police.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not that easy. They rotate and they coerce and recruit others around you. They've used recordings of me saying the wrong things to stir people against me etc etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your troubles Goosey...
> 
> 
> I would keep a very good record of the incidents and when the time is right present it to the authorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just watched this video of Dr. Katherine Horton, she was a physicist at CERN over in Europe and after she began investigating CERN on her own time and she appeared at a very high court case, it was then that she became the target of gang stalking, pulsed microwave gun attacks,and death threats.  Truly amazing testimony she has.  She suffered in silence for 4 years before going public. This video is very informative on Gang Stalking. VERY.  It appears the courts know exactly what it is but it is all covered up within the intelligence agencies.
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine didn't start right away. There was about two years grace. In that time low level perpetrators and recorded me and identified my triggers. Aside from a gang attack on my home (my internet friends will remember that I fought off the gang until the pigs arrived, got my first clue of community policing then) I wasn't harrased only monitored until they had enough evidence of my character flaws, though I was discriminated against by loony lefties in that period. After they assassinated my character with evidence I went on a Facebook tirade against the federal reserve system. Trinity at TPF will remember this period of time when she had to ban me. Then by the end of 2014, BOOM, everywhere I went, harrasment and community stalking every where I went. And every time I tried to socialize, even people I'd known for years set traps for me when dead beat pervert would film me. The first thing that really freaked me was when a supermarket exploded about me. These lowlife girls around the shop not connected with each other kept barging me. Street theater to this day every time I leave the house.
> 
> BTW my great goose account has been watched since the start of 2016 when some girls drugged me asleep and had a look in my phone. I know because they were giving me a hard time about trump and David icke. At the time I was on the David icke forum and this one. When I complain about lesbians on here they harder me in life.transmen, heaps of harassment from those creeps. But they started with the stalking in life first.
> 
> If I go to a different area or town. People are looking out for me before I get there. The things people say to me they just couldn't know. A lot of this is just people following along but after awhile you start to realize its not just the gay community or some hyper transphobic Christians stirred up by the recent trans politics.
> 
> I've actually met one ganstalker I know for sure because I've found him under a different identity on Facebook stirring people against other individuals. He wanted me for himself last year. He doesn't have a clue why he does it or who for. I think he sees himself as a communist of some kind.
> 
> The cops treat me as a joke because they know I don't have anyone to back me up.
Click to expand...

I have no proof this has anything to do with the Fed. I might have been targeted before I was born for all I know because my life has been weird.


----------



## The Great Goose

mamooth said:


> Interesting. I'd not heard of the "gang stalking" before. Do a search, and it's all over the internet.
> 
> The highlights:
> 
> The victims say that some mysterious force has organized to stalk and terrorize them.
> 
> Some of them say it's satanic forces, or aliens, or freemasons with secret weapons, and so on.
> 
> Some say it's something more prosaic, like government agents, and they also say the ones claiming satanic forces are really government plants who are out to discredit their much more sane selves.
> 
> A commonality is that they all attribute everything that happens around them to the gangstalking, and that the they are one of the few people smart enough to connect the dots about what's happening around them.


It could just be a bunch of weirdos with social media to connect them. Like a spontaneous phenomenon. 

Think about it. Every small town has a percentage of shit stirrers. With the internet they can connect and do their ganging up in a more sophisticated way. I've seen them doing it on Fb groups. They have zero shame about it.


Internet has sparked off heaps of communities. Look at the alt right.

Gangstalkers are just successful village idiots. Whether they've been harnessed by another more coherent community is not yet proven.


----------



## Mrs. M.

The Spruce Goose said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I'd not heard of the "gang stalking" before. Do a search, and it's all over the internet.
> 
> The highlights:
> 
> The victims say that some mysterious force has organized to stalk and terrorize them.
> 
> Some of them say it's satanic forces, or aliens, or freemasons with secret weapons, and so on.
> 
> Some say it's something more prosaic, like government agents, and they also say the ones claiming satanic forces are really government plants who are out to discredit their much more sane selves.
> 
> A commonality is that they all attribute everything that happens around them to the gangstalking, and that the they are one of the few people smart enough to connect the dots about what's happening around them.
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be a bunch of weirdos with social media to connect them. Like a spontaneous phenomenon.
> 
> Think about it. Every small town has a percentage of shit stirrers. With the internet they can connect and do their ganging up in a more sophisticated way. I've seen them doing it on Fb groups. They have zero shame about it.
> 
> 
> Internet has sparked off heaps of communities. Look at the alt right.
> 
> Gangstalkers are just successful village idiots. Whether they've been harnessed by another more coherent community is not yet proven.
Click to expand...


From what I have looked up on it, it varies from continent to continent and each individual case appears to be unique.  European gang stalking appears to be very sophisticated which is where the woman in this video lives.  She is a Doctor who worked at CERN which is a conspiracy theorists dream to begin with.  When she became suspicious about CERN and investigated it, she later appeared in a high profile court case which led to her being gang stalked for 4 years before she went public and in her case it was extreme including attempts on her life.  Nothing small town about it.  This is her story: 


There is clearly a level of frustration in her voice as she tells her story but as you can see her reaction was to address it from more of a clinical study /observation.  This is interesting because people do tend to respond to something with their own experience / tools for coping, etc.  I've never experienced what you are going through but I do feel great compassion for what you have been suffering through.  No person should have to tolerate such treatment.  As it does appear in the Doctor's case (video above) that the courts and authorities are in on it - I do pray the judgment of God falls upon them for failing to do what is required of them (according to the laws of the land) and that they are swiftly removed and replaced with those who are honest and upright.


----------



## mamooth

I've seen the Dr's videos.

She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.

She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.


----------



## Mrs. M.

mamooth said:


> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.



First let me say, I was mistaken.  She said in the opening of the video that she has been a target for over a year now.  I thought she said four years.  That is incorrect.  As for the Doctor's mental capacity.  Her credentials are very impressive.  She was a particle physicist at CERN and would understand and know more about advanced weapons used by military intelligence agencies and such. She has a Ph d and attended Oxford. She said her trouble didn't begin until after she began investigating the financial crisis and how to prevent them and to stop the incredible amount of fraud that went with it. After she went that direction she was targeted in the very first week.  Coincidence?  I don't think so. Just because you are not aware of such advanced weaponry does not mean that it doesn't exist.  They have weapons in the intell community that can induce a heart attack.  How many people are aware of that fact?  

I believe her.  I think with the hundreds of cases / testimonies of people being gang stalked (and yes, in some cases the same type weapons were used on them - very high tech but it does exist) that we can dismiss the idea that these people are all crazy.  If it were one person, you could possibly make the case but with highly educated, well balanced people such as the doctor in the video and many others like her, it simply isn't possible. These people are telling the truth. 

Something you should, Mamooth, consider as I noticed that you have a habit of accusing people of being crazy when you don't like what they are speaking about...... there is a spiritual law, whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.  As you continue to accuse people of being crazy when you know they are not, and fail to show any sign of empathy or compassion for what is happening to them, the day will come when you may find yourself in a very severe place of trial with no one to believe you, help you or show you any compassion.  They may even mock you which would only add to your sufferings.  So when that day comes, Mamooth,I pray that the Lord will remind you of the times you treated others that way and that the spiritual law of reaping and sowing has been activated in your life.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me say, I was mistaken.  She said in the opening of the video that she has been a target for over a year now.  I thought she said four years.  That is incorrect.  As for the Doctor's mental capacity.  Her credentials are very impressive.  She was a particle physicist at CERN and would understand and know more about advanced weapons used by military intelligence agencies and such. She has a Ph d and attended Oxford. She said her trouble didn't begin until after she began investigating the financial crisis and how to prevent them and to stop the incredible amount of fraud that went with it. After she went that direction she was targeted in the very first week.  Coincidence?  I don't think so. Just because you are not aware of such advanced weaponry does not mean that it doesn't exist.  They have weapons in the intell community that can induce a heart attack.  How many people are aware of that fact?
> 
> I believe her.  I think with the hundreds of cases / testimonies of people being gang stalked (and yes, in some cases the same type weapons were used on them - very high tech but it does exist) that we can dismiss the idea that these people are all crazy.  If it were one person, you could possibly make the case but with highly educated, well balanced people such as the doctor in the video and many others like her, it simply isn't possible. These people are telling the truth.
> 
> Something you should, Mamooth, consider as I noticed that you have a habit of accusing people of being crazy when you don't like what they are speaking about...... there is a spiritual law, whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.  As you continue to accuse people of being crazy when you know they are not, and fail to show any sign of empathy or compassion for what is happening to them, the day will come when you may find yourself in a very severe place of trial with no one to believe you, help you or show you any compassion.  They may even mock you which would only add to your sufferings.  So when that day comes, Mamooth,I pray that the Lord will remind you of the times you treated others that way and that the spiritual law of reaping and sowing has been activated in your life.
Click to expand...

No she means targeted by energy weapons for 1year. She goes on to say she was gangstalked for 4 years before that. I've just come through the 4year program.

Its death by a thousand paper cuts. It's very hard to explain how they wear you down and how you can't respond to any of it without looking like you are over reacting.


----------



## The Great Goose

mamooth said:


> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.


Looney lefties like you claim less credible things every day.


----------



## Mrs. M.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me say, I was mistaken.  She said in the opening of the video that she has been a target for over a year now.  I thought she said four years.  That is incorrect.  As for the Doctor's mental capacity.  Her credentials are very impressive.  She was a particle physicist at CERN and would understand and know more about advanced weapons used by military intelligence agencies and such. She has a Ph d and attended Oxford. She said her trouble didn't begin until after she began investigating the financial crisis and how to prevent them and to stop the incredible amount of fraud that went with it. After she went that direction she was targeted in the very first week.  Coincidence?  I don't think so. Just because you are not aware of such advanced weaponry does not mean that it doesn't exist.  They have weapons in the intell community that can induce a heart attack.  How many people are aware of that fact?
> 
> I believe her.  I think with the hundreds of cases / testimonies of people being gang stalked (and yes, in some cases the same type weapons were used on them - very high tech but it does exist) that we can dismiss the idea that these people are all crazy.  If it were one person, you could possibly make the case but with highly educated, well balanced people such as the doctor in the video and many others like her, it simply isn't possible. These people are telling the truth.
> 
> Something you should, Mamooth, consider as I noticed that you have a habit of accusing people of being crazy when you don't like what they are speaking about...... there is a spiritual law, whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.  As you continue to accuse people of being crazy when you know they are not, and fail to show any sign of empathy or compassion for what is happening to them, the day will come when you may find yourself in a very severe place of trial with no one to believe you, help you or show you any compassion.  They may even mock you which would only add to your sufferings.  So when that day comes, Mamooth,I pray that the Lord will remind you of the times you treated others that way and that the spiritual law of reaping and sowing has been activated in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she means targeted by energy weapons for 1year. She goes on to say she was gangstalked for 4 years before that. I've just come through the 4year program.
> 
> Its death by a thousand paper cuts. It's very hard to explain how they wear you down and how you can't respond to any of it without looking like you are over reacting.
Click to expand...


Thank you!  I couldn't figure out where I had gotten 4 years from.  That explains it!  The idea of wearing the person down, I can see that is one of their strategies.  Which is why I suggested that you have some relaxation time, thinking on happy times, looking at beautiful scenery, also music, good books (the Holy Bible being the best - read daily), fun discussions on the board and not allowing yourself to become isolated.  That is their agenda and you can counter it with your own plans.  It's your life. Not theirs.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me say, I was mistaken.  She said in the opening of the video that she has been a target for over a year now.  I thought she said four years.  That is incorrect.  As for the Doctor's mental capacity.  Her credentials are very impressive.  She was a particle physicist at CERN and would understand and know more about advanced weapons used by military intelligence agencies and such. She has a Ph d and attended Oxford. She said her trouble didn't begin until after she began investigating the financial crisis and how to prevent them and to stop the incredible amount of fraud that went with it. After she went that direction she was targeted in the very first week.  Coincidence?  I don't think so. Just because you are not aware of such advanced weaponry does not mean that it doesn't exist.  They have weapons in the intell community that can induce a heart attack.  How many people are aware of that fact?
> 
> I believe her.  I think with the hundreds of cases / testimonies of people being gang stalked (and yes, in some cases the same type weapons were used on them - very high tech but it does exist) that we can dismiss the idea that these people are all crazy.  If it were one person, you could possibly make the case but with highly educated, well balanced people such as the doctor in the video and many others like her, it simply isn't possible. These people are telling the truth.
> 
> Something you should, Mamooth, consider as I noticed that you have a habit of accusing people of being crazy when you don't like what they are speaking about...... there is a spiritual law, whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.  As you continue to accuse people of being crazy when you know they are not, and fail to show any sign of empathy or compassion for what is happening to them, the day will come when you may find yourself in a very severe place of trial with no one to believe you, help you or show you any compassion.  They may even mock you which would only add to your sufferings.  So when that day comes, Mamooth,I pray that the Lord will remind you of the times you treated others that way and that the spiritual law of reaping and sowing has been activated in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she means targeted by energy weapons for 1year. She goes on to say she was gangstalked for 4 years before that. I've just come through the 4year program.
> 
> Its death by a thousand paper cuts. It's very hard to explain how they wear you down and how you can't respond to any of it without looking like you are over reacting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I couldn't figure out where I had gotten 4 years from.  That explains it!  The idea of wearing the person down, I can see that is one of their strategies.  Which is why I suggested that you have some relaxation time, thinking on happy times, looking at beautiful scenery, also music, good books (the Holy Bible being the best - read daily), fun discussions on the board and not allowing yourself to become isolated.  That is their agenda and you can counter it with your own plans.  It's your life. Not theirs.
Click to expand...

I tried to get fabric for sewing but it didn't happen. So I'll try again today. Also I now have a garden and a bunny rabbit. Not reachable to the bunny though lol.


----------



## Mrs. M.

The Spruce Goose said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me say, I was mistaken.  She said in the opening of the video that she has been a target for over a year now.  I thought she said four years.  That is incorrect.  As for the Doctor's mental capacity.  Her credentials are very impressive.  She was a particle physicist at CERN and would understand and know more about advanced weapons used by military intelligence agencies and such. She has a Ph d and attended Oxford. She said her trouble didn't begin until after she began investigating the financial crisis and how to prevent them and to stop the incredible amount of fraud that went with it. After she went that direction she was targeted in the very first week.  Coincidence?  I don't think so. Just because you are not aware of such advanced weaponry does not mean that it doesn't exist.  They have weapons in the intell community that can induce a heart attack.  How many people are aware of that fact?
> 
> I believe her.  I think with the hundreds of cases / testimonies of people being gang stalked (and yes, in some cases the same type weapons were used on them - very high tech but it does exist) that we can dismiss the idea that these people are all crazy.  If it were one person, you could possibly make the case but with highly educated, well balanced people such as the doctor in the video and many others like her, it simply isn't possible. These people are telling the truth.
> 
> Something you should, Mamooth, consider as I noticed that you have a habit of accusing people of being crazy when you don't like what they are speaking about...... there is a spiritual law, whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.  As you continue to accuse people of being crazy when you know they are not, and fail to show any sign of empathy or compassion for what is happening to them, the day will come when you may find yourself in a very severe place of trial with no one to believe you, help you or show you any compassion.  They may even mock you which would only add to your sufferings.  So when that day comes, Mamooth,I pray that the Lord will remind you of the times you treated others that way and that the spiritual law of reaping and sowing has been activated in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she means targeted by energy weapons for 1year. She goes on to say she was gangstalked for 4 years before that. I've just come through the 4year program.
> 
> Its death by a thousand paper cuts. It's very hard to explain how they wear you down and how you can't respond to any of it without looking like you are over reacting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I couldn't figure out where I had gotten 4 years from.  That explains it!  The idea of wearing the person down, I can see that is one of their strategies.  Which is why I suggested that you have some relaxation time, thinking on happy times, looking at beautiful scenery, also music, good books (the Holy Bible being the best - read daily), fun discussions on the board and not allowing yourself to become isolated.  That is their agenda and you can counter it with your own plans.  It's your life. Not theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to get fabric for sewing but it didn't happen. So I'll try again today. Also I now have a garden and a bunny rabbit. Not reachable to the bunny though lol.
Click to expand...

Sewing is a great idea!  You can even use a beautiful sheet or pillow cases for fabric!  I have a friend who makes her granddaughter's dresses out of pillowcases, they have patterns for using pillowcases - some patterns online are free and they also show how to do it on you tube.  I'm actually planning on learning how to make some myself.  I have the the sewing machine.  I just have to get started!


----------



## The Great Goose

Mrs. M. said:


> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spruce Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the Dr's videos.
> 
> She makes them from a tinfoil-lined room.
> 
> She says she's been "shot" repeatedly with ... secret energy weapons! Which leave no external damage, of course. Apparently, the military intelligence agencies are using her as weapons test target. And the police won't investigate, which proves they're in on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First let me say, I was mistaken.  She said in the opening of the video that she has been a target for over a year now.  I thought she said four years.  That is incorrect.  As for the Doctor's mental capacity.  Her credentials are very impressive.  She was a particle physicist at CERN and would understand and know more about advanced weapons used by military intelligence agencies and such. She has a Ph d and attended Oxford. She said her trouble didn't begin until after she began investigating the financial crisis and how to prevent them and to stop the incredible amount of fraud that went with it. After she went that direction she was targeted in the very first week.  Coincidence?  I don't think so. Just because you are not aware of such advanced weaponry does not mean that it doesn't exist.  They have weapons in the intell community that can induce a heart attack.  How many people are aware of that fact?
> 
> I believe her.  I think with the hundreds of cases / testimonies of people being gang stalked (and yes, in some cases the same type weapons were used on them - very high tech but it does exist) that we can dismiss the idea that these people are all crazy.  If it were one person, you could possibly make the case but with highly educated, well balanced people such as the doctor in the video and many others like her, it simply isn't possible. These people are telling the truth.
> 
> Something you should, Mamooth, consider as I noticed that you have a habit of accusing people of being crazy when you don't like what they are speaking about...... there is a spiritual law, whatsoever a man sows, that shall he reap.  As you continue to accuse people of being crazy when you know they are not, and fail to show any sign of empathy or compassion for what is happening to them, the day will come when you may find yourself in a very severe place of trial with no one to believe you, help you or show you any compassion.  They may even mock you which would only add to your sufferings.  So when that day comes, Mamooth,I pray that the Lord will remind you of the times you treated others that way and that the spiritual law of reaping and sowing has been activated in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she means targeted by energy weapons for 1year. She goes on to say she was gangstalked for 4 years before that. I've just come through the 4year program.
> 
> Its death by a thousand paper cuts. It's very hard to explain how they wear you down and how you can't respond to any of it without looking like you are over reacting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I couldn't figure out where I had gotten 4 years from.  That explains it!  The idea of wearing the person down, I can see that is one of their strategies.  Which is why I suggested that you have some relaxation time, thinking on happy times, looking at beautiful scenery, also music, good books (the Holy Bible being the best - read daily), fun discussions on the board and not allowing yourself to become isolated.  That is their agenda and you can counter it with your own plans.  It's your life. Not theirs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried to get fabric for sewing but it didn't happen. So I'll try again today. Also I now have a garden and a bunny rabbit. Not reachable to the bunny though lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sewing is a great idea!  You can even use a beautiful sheet or pillow cases for fabric!  I have a friend who makes her granddaughter's dresses out of pillowcases, they have patterns for using pillowcases - some patterns online are free and they also show how to do it on you tube.  I'm actually planning on learning how to make some myself.  I have the the sewing machine.  I just have to get started!
Click to expand...

Me too. It's a good sewing machine. I even learned how to make patterns once. At the moment I want simple stuff to do.


----------



## Synthaholic

Mrs. M. said:


> That is not true.


It's not true that God never wastes a soul?

You are wrong.


----------



## Mrs. M.

Synthaholic said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that God never wastes a soul?
> 
> You are wrong.
Click to expand...


The LORD hath made all _things_ for himself: yea, even the wicked for the day of evil.


----------



## RWS

Well, when you encounter someone such as me, you must think about that last statement.

I know it's all happiness and high fives on Sundays!!

High five!!!

But there is a darker meaning to your religion... Have you thought about it?

Quoting Mrs. M.:
"The LORD hath made all _things_ for himself: yea, even the wicked for the day of evil."


----------



## Mrs. M.

There is no darkness to be found in Jesus Christ.  Jesus Christ is the way, the truth and the life. He is the light of the world.  I believe you have confused religion with a relationship with God through Jesus Christ and receiving salvation from Him.  There is no relationship with God without receiving Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior and walking in God's truth.  Through Jesus Christ I have been reconciled back to God.  Religion cannot do that for me.  I'm living by faith in Christ, I've been justified by faith in Jesus Christ.  Not works.  A denomination cannot save you, a church cannot save you, only Jesus Christ can save a soul.  Have you believed on the Lord Jesus Christ as your Lord and Savior?  If not, why not?

Please listen to the video in this Op-ed and ask yourself whether your life is pleasing unto God or not. It isn't a matter of church you belong to. God is looking at everything you say, everything you do, everything you think and whether or not your life is lining up with the Word of God or not.  God isn't asking about where you attend church or how your attendance record looks.  You could be in church every Wednesday night and every Sunday morning and still find yourself in hell when you die. 

The Amazing Story of Howard Pittman & His Near Death Experience


----------



## Death Angel

Mrs. M. said:


> Exposing the darkness - their lust for innocent blood​
> After the inauguration I watched a 5 minute video online which perfectly summed up the reason for the insidious hatred which we've been witnessing from the left, since November 8th.  With one sentence, the truth rings loud and clear. Their gods have been felled!
> 
> ​
> Truer words could not be spoken as to the reason for the bitter vitriolic hatred of liberals who were utterly convinced that fake news, fixed polls and massive election fraud would hand their crooked candidate the election on a silver platter.  After all, their gods had spoken.  It was in the bag.  Even their high priest, George Soros said so.  Nothing could stop them.........or so they believed.
> 
> Instead of seeing their “god” or “goddess” make good on the promise of a Clinton presidency, they woke up to the news that their candidate had been defeated, their gods had fallen and their plans were destroyed.  All within a 24 hour period.
> 
> What to do? Well, I can tell you what not to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Two lost souls blaspheme God's plan of Redemption​
> To those of you on the left:  Forget about the spirit cooking dinners, the Lucifer worship and Wicca's little lies. The future does not belong to men-hating feminists who stick out their tongues at God's authority.  Realize that the only One you _should_ be obeying is the One True God and His Written Word to you known as the King James Holy Bible.
> 
> Why? Because God Almighty has openly made a fool and a liar out of your gods. Only an idiot would continue to believe in something that only works half the time (or less!). If you had a 50/50 chance of dying by drinking the "brew" put in front of you, would you drink it?  Neither Wicca, Satanism nor any other ism outside of the Kingdom of God has the ability to put a guarantee on anything it attempts to conjure up or accomplish.
> 
> So why swallow the poisonous lies the left is trying to feed you?  They lost. Their gods have been felled.  They are no longer in power and the lawless and rebellious path they have chosen is leading them to their final destruction.  Why join them?
> 
> 
> 
> In the days ahead, there are two choices set before us. One leads to life (eternal) and the other to death (eternal).
> 
> Repent, believe on the Lord Jesus Christ and be saved.  Pray for President Trump that God's will be done so that this country may have one final chance to turn from its sins of murder (the blood of over 50 million babies still cries out from the ground today), witchcraft (never before has America been so inundated with the occult and Baal worship) and put away the altars of Baal once and for all throughout the land (this would include denouncing Islam and all such altars of Baal erected on American soil).
> 
> Or you can join them knowing full well where the hate comes from and where it will ultimately take you.
> 
> It is the author's opinion (mine) that if you are going to destroy yourselves over a cause you should at least first know where the hate comes from, that is driving that cause...
> 
> Now you know.


Where did that top picture come from? I think I know, but it needs to be said.

Edit: I found it. It's from a counter protest at a prolife rally in Australia in 2014.  The West is doomed!


----------



## Synthaholic

Mrs. M. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that God never wastes a soul?
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LORD hath made all _things_ for himself: yea, even the wicked for the day of evil.
Click to expand...

Spouting gibberish won't save you.

Do you believe a human soul is just a "thing"?


----------



## Mrs. M.

Synthaholic said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not true that God never wastes a soul?
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The LORD hath made all _things_ for himself: yea, even the wicked for the day of evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spouting gibberish won't save you.
> 
> Do you believe a human soul is just a "thing"?
Click to expand...

The Word of God is not gibberish.  I am quoting the Word of God to you.  Do you fear the Lord, Synthaholic?  Do you have any idea how close we are to a tribulation that will be greater than anything the world has ever seen?  Are you preparing yourself for that day or are you killing time?  You need to start reading the Word of God and seeking the Lord with your whole heart.


----------

